# NOR CAL EVENTS 2012



## SINFUL1

TRYING TO GET A JUMP ON *2012 *EVENTS EARLY IF YOU ALREADY HAVE DATES SET OR IN THE WORKS POST EM UP!
THIS LIST IS FOR NOR CAL, BAY AREA, TRI-VALLEY, CENTRAL VALLEY, etc..... 408, 650, 510, 415, 209, 707, 925, 916, 530, 831

*****UPDATED DAILY***(as of 12/5)***

*_****bold writing represents upcoming events that are happening that upcoming weekend.or next on list****_*
*


_*DECEMBER
*_*
12/7 TOY DRIVE at JOHNNYS DINER..................................................TRACY
(*@Johnnys Diner 108 11th st.from 6pm to 11 pm)*FRIDAY EVENING**

**12/8 PRIMOS CC hosts MALAGA CARSHOW, HOP, & TOYDRIVE............FRESNO
*(3582 S.Winery, FREE entry with un-opened toy)*SATURDAY*
topic link:http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/347763-malaga-car-show-dec-8th-fresno-ca.html

*12/9 SOLANOS FINEST CC 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE..............................DIXON
*(meet at walmart in dixon between 9and 10 then head to hall park)*SUNDAY*
topic link:http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/349561-solanos-finest-3rd-annual-toy-drive-sun-december-9th-2012-a.html

*12/10 DARLING DANIKA CALENDAR RELESE PARTY TOY DRIVE & CARSHOW ................CITRUS HIGHTS
*(Shakers Pub 5940 Sperry dr. 9pm )*MONDAY NIGHT*
topic link:http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...ling-danikas-2012-calendar-release-party.html



*12/15 Tuf-E-Nuf customs 5th annual ToyS for kids.............................LEMOORE*



OUT OF AREA EVENTS



_*ADVERTISEMENTS*_

*DJ's & ENTERTAINMENT*

THE CHOLO DJ--Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike

*FOOD & CATERING*

MEXICAN FOOD by EL BOCA--NO PARTY TOO SMALL OR TOO BIG. 
****SPECIAL PRICE FOR CAR CLUBS****
For more info call Eduardo at (209)610-6316


----------



## exotic rider

THANKS BRO FOR TAKING THE TIME TO SPREAD THE WORD....
:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1

I have a feeling 2012 gonna be a FANTASTIC season. I have already been hearing about some events, just waiting for confirmations.


----------



## espy 66

looking for clubs to participate in "say no to drug" fundraiser / car show in 2012 please pm me or email me at [email protected] i'm starting now organizing it, I have interest from Family First CC, Inspirations S.F CC, Lowrider Style CC Modesto, Lowrider Style CC San Francisco We hope more will follow so we can find location and make it happen :angel: I was hoping to have it planned out before the end of march or april and be ready for spring summer 2012 cruz May thru Oct. we could have it between May. and Oct. some time :dunno: what do ya think? any one?


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

*U ALREADY NO 
FAMILY*FIRST 
GET DOWN IS
SEPTEMBER 2nd 2012 
*:thumbsup:*
*


----------



## espy 66

espy 66 said:


> looking for clubs to participate in "say no to drug" fundraiser / car show in 2012 please pm me or email me at [email protected] i'm starting now organizing it, I have interest from Family First CC, Inspirations S.F CC, Lowrider Style CC Modesto, Lowrider Style CC San Francisco We hope more will follow so we can find location and make it happen :angel: I was hoping to have it planned out before the end of march or april and be ready for spring summer 2012 cruz May thru Oct. we could have it between May. and Oct. some time :dunno: what do ya think? any one?


got a pm from Child Hood Dreams CC North Bay is down thank's for the support


----------



## ciscosfc

:h5:


----------



## espy 66

TOOK STEP TO RENT OUT RED'S JAVA HOUSE FOR SAY NO TO DRUG'S CAR SHOW FOR THE MONTH OF JUNE 2012 ..... :thumbsup:WE WILL SEE IF IT WORKS OUT.... IF NOT THERE SOME WHERE ELSE FOR SURE....WILL KEEP YOU POSTED:wave:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

*‎****MARK YOUR CALENDARS AND SAVE THE DATE****
LUXURIOUS AND SHOWSTOPPERS CAR SHOW
SATURDAY JUNE 23rd 2012
AT THE ANTIOCH FAIRGROUNDS....

*









*Flyer coming soon*


----------



## SINFUL1

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *U ALREADY NO
> FAMILY*FIRST
> GET DOWN IS IN
> SEPTEMBER
> *:thumbsup:*
> *


 *JUST HIT ME DATE AND I WILL ADD IT*:thumbsup:



espy 66 said:


> TOOK STEP TO RENT OUT RED'S JAVA HOUSE FOR SAY NO TO DRUG'S CAR SHOW FOR THE MONTH OF JUNE 2012 ..... :thumbsup:WE WILL SEE IF IT WORKS OUT.... IF NOT THERE SOME WHERE ELSE FOR SURE....WILL KEEP YOU POSTED:wave:


*SOUNDS GREAT! JUST LET ME KNOW*:thumbsup:



Ritchie Ritch said:


> *‎****MARK YOUR CALENDARS AND SAVE THE DATE****
> LUXURIOUS AND SHOWSTOPPERS CAR SHOW
> SATURDAY JUNE 23rd 2012
> AT THE ANTIOCH FAIRGROUNDS....*


*ADDED CONGRATS YOUR THE FIRST EVENT ON THE LIST*:thumbsup:


----------



## calbombas

*BOMBS UNITED 6TH ANNUAL PICNIC/SWAP MEET AND CAR CORRAL ( APRIL 28 2012 )*

BOMBS UNITED 6TH ANNUAL PICNIC /SWAP MEET/CAR CORRAL WILL BE HELD AT SAN JOSE HISTORY PARK IN SAN JOSE ON APRIL 28 2012 WITH LIVE BAND T.B.A AND YOUR LOCAL SOULEROS SPINNING THEY'RE HARD TO FIND SWEET SOUL AND OLDIES. . CARS RANGE FROM 1954 AND OLDER .20.00 A CARLOAD OR 5.00 A PERSON WALK-IN WE WILL PROVIDE THE LUNCH ....VENDOR BOOTHS AVAILABLE CALL EARLY AND GUARANTEE YOUR VENDING BOOTH
.408-849-6484 GEORGE OR 408-206-1467 JIMMY. THANK YOU AND COME ENJOY A DAY BACK IN TIME TOTHE GANGSTER ERA....


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.




----------



## S.J convrt59




----------



## djmikethecholodj

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE




----------



## boy64impala




----------



## Ritchie Ritch

*Sinful can you ADD this event to the calendar.. Thank you..*

*July 28th, 2012...SHOWSTOPPERS 2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW............ ANTIOCH
(@Antioch/Contra Costa Fairgrounds **1201 W. Tenth St.94509)

*







*

Flyer coming soon.*


----------



## SINFUL1

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Sinful can you ADD this event to the calendar.. Thank you..*
> 
> *July 28th, 2012...SHOWSTOPPERS 2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW............ ANTIOCH
> (@Antioch/Contra Costa Fairgrounds **1201 W. Tenth St.94509)
> 
> Flyer coming soon.*


RR, IS THIS ANOTHER EVENT OR A CORRECTION, BECAUSE I HAVE SHOWSTOPPERS DOWN FOR JUNE 23rd AT THAT SAME LOCATION JUST AS IT WAS POSTED BY YOU ON 11/7 LMK


----------



## big john 66

Luxurious and showstoppers has a show June 23rd. Showstoppers has there own show july 28th. Thanks bro


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

SINFUL1 said:


> RR, IS THIS ANOTHER EVENT OR A CORRECTION, BECAUSE I HAVE SHOWSTOPPERS DOWN FOR JUNE 23rd AT THAT SAME LOCATION JUST AS IT WAS POSTED BY YOU ON 11/7 LMK


*Whats up Sinful. YES this is another event. Both events are going to be at the Antioch Fairgrounds with different dates. Thank You.*


----------



## SINFUL1

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Sinful can you ADD this event to the calendar.. Thank you..*
> 
> *July 28th, 2012...SHOWSTOPPERS 2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW............ ANTIOCH
> (@Antioch/Contra Costa Fairgrounds **1201 W. Tenth St.94509)
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Flyer coming soon.*


*ADDED*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

*Sinful, Can you ADD another event to the calendar. Thanks*

***** SAVE THE DATE ****
Luxurious Car Club and Pops Fabrication First Annual Bicycle Show.
June 10th, 2012. Roll in time 8-11am Show time 11am-3pm
Location: 401 E. Taylor St. San Jose Ca. 95112
$10.00 Registration fee, all classes welcomed
raffle prizes , live d.j , trick competition.
More info and vendor spots contact Matt 408-588-0000 or Eddie 408-661-9980..
*









*FLYER COMING SOON.*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

SINFUL1 said:


> *ADDED*


*Thank you.*


----------



## SINFUL1

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Sinful, Can you ADD another event to the calendar. Thanks*
> 
> ***** SAVE THE DATE ****
> Luxurious Car Club and Pops Fabrication First Annual Bicycle Show.
> June 10th, 2012. Roll in time 8-11am Show time 11am-3pm
> Location: 401 E. Taylor St. San Jose Ca. 95112
> $10.00 Registration fee, all classes welcomed
> raffle prizes , live d.j , trick competition.
> More info and vendor spots contact Matt 408-588-0000 or Eddie 408-661-9980..
> *
> *FLYER COMING SOON.*


*ADDED*


----------



## SINFUL1

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE*


----------



## SINFUL1

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

SINFUL1 said:


> TTT


What's up Sinful Can you please put this on Nor Cal Events Impalas Magazine Presents SOLEDAD SUPER BENEFIT CAR SHOW & CONCERT! Saturday March 10TH 2012 SHOWTIME 11am-5pm


----------



## SINFUL1

http://i40.tinypic.com/2bwnfb.jpg


----------



## SINFUL1

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

* SAVE THE DATE 
FAMILY * FIRST CC&BC 
CAR SHOW 
SEPTEMBER - 2 - 2012 
Southgate Plaza
Florin Rd & Franklin Blvd SACRAMENTO ,CA 95823 * 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> * SAVE THE DATE
> FAMILY * FIRST CC&BC
> CAR SHOW
> SEPTEMBER - 2 - 2012
> Southgate Plaza
> Florin Rd & Franklin Blvd SACRAMENTO ,CA 95823 *
> :thumbsup:


*Yeah buddy! Great show this year. Luxurious will be back next year 4 sure!
This picture is was from this year 2011*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

Right on
Thanks Homie 
:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> * SAVE THE DATE
> FAMILY * FIRST CC&BC
> CAR SHOW
> SEPTEMBER - 2 - 2012
> Southgate Plaza
> Florin Rd & Franklin Blvd SACRAMENTO ,CA 95823 *
> :thumbsup:


I'll have it up in a lil while, i'm on my cell now and it won't let me update. gotta do it from my home computer


----------



## SINFUL1

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> * SAVE THE DATE
> FAMILY * FIRST CC&BC
> CAR SHOW
> SEPTEMBER - 2 - 2012
> Southgate Plaza
> Florin Rd & Franklin Blvd SACRAMENTO ,CA 95823 *
> :thumbsup:


*ADDED*


----------



## GUS 650

****SAVE THE DATE**** ITS ON AND CRACKIN AGAIN PEOPLE!!! COME JOIN US ON SATURDAY MAY 5TH 2012 FOR OUR 5TH ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE IN THE CITY OF SAN FRAN!! THATS RIGHT 5 YEARS STRONG AND GETTING BIGGER AND BETTER EVERY YEAR!!! ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME.. WE MEET UP AT 230PM ON MISSION AND TRUMBULL ST (THE 280 OVERPASS) AND WE ROLL OUT AT 330PM .. FOR DIRECTIONS PLEASE CALL OR TEXT JULIAN @ 415-846-3520 HIT US UP HERE ON LAYITLOW.COM OR facebook.com/carnalescustomscc or EMAIL US AT [email protected] .. PLEASE NO ATTITUDES BURN OUTS GANG COLORS GANG ACTIVITY OR SET TRIPPIN... COME OUT AND RIDE AND KEEP THE DRAMA AT HOME! thanks for looking hope to see yall there! 

heres the thread link

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/320505-5th-annual-cinco-de-mayo-cruise-5-5-12-a.html


----------



## GUS 650

damn... pics come out hella small now


----------



## GUS 650

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/320505-5th-annual-cinco-de-mayo-cruise-5-5-12-a.html

muuuch better :yes:


----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1

ImpalasMagazine said:


> What's up Sinful Can you please put this on Nor Cal Events Impalas Magazine Presents SOLEDAD SUPER BENEFIT CAR SHOW & CONCERT! Saturday March 10TH 2012 SHOWTIME 11am-5pm


*ADDED*



GUS 650 said:


> ****SAVE THE DATE**** ITS ON AND CRACKIN AGAIN PEOPLE!!! COME JOIN US ON SATURDAY MAY 5TH 2012 FOR OUR 5TH ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE IN THE CITY OF SAN FRAN!! THATS RIGHT 5 YEARS STRONG AND GETTING BIGGER AND BETTER EVERY YEAR!!! ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME.. WE MEET UP AT 230PM ON MISSION AND TRUMBULL ST (THE 280 OVERPASS) AND WE ROLL OUT AT 330PM .. FOR DIRECTIONS PLEASE CALL OR TEXT JULIAN @ 415-846-3520 HIT US UP HERE ON LAYITLOW.COM OR facebook.com/carnalescustomscc or EMAIL US AT [email protected] .. PLEASE NO ATTITUDES BURN OUTS GANG COLORS GANG ACTIVITY OR SET TRIPPIN... COME OUT AND RIDE AND KEEP THE DRAMA AT HOME! thanks for looking hope to see yall there!
> 
> heres the thread link
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/320505-5th-annual-cinco-de-mayo-cruise-5-5-12-a.html
> 
> View attachment 405024


*ADDED*


----------



## 6T5 SHARK

:thumbsup: TTT!


----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## CHELADAS75

June 30th 2012 6th annual Layitlow picnic- donnelly park turlock ca.


----------



## SINFUL1

CHELADAS75 said:


> June 30th 2012 6th annual Layitlow picnic- donnelly park turlock ca.


*ADDED*


----------



## SINFUL1

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1

_*ANYONE HAVE ANY NEW YEARS DAY EVENTS POST THEM UP!*_


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## SINFUL1

djmikethecholodj said:


> Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


*Better book soon, this is the all in one DJ, you get your moneys worth and then some. one of the best DJ's out there!*


----------



## ciscosfc

*INSPIRATIONS **CAR CLUB FRISCO CHAPTER 2nd ANNUAL PICNIC AND CRUISE!!
SATURDAY JULY 14TH 2012
LOCATION TBD (will post as soon as we know what park it will be at) 

THANK YOU SINFUL1*:h5:*
*


----------



## ncridahz

Save the date -- June 24 2012 -- Nor Cal Ridahz C.C. -- CAR SHOW AND HOP -- OAK GROVE PARK STOCKTON CA.


----------



## bub916

_SACRAMENTO ANNUAL WINTER PICNIC!

__[URL="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/160701-sacramento-picnic-136.html#post14889085"]SACRAMENTO PICNIC_[/URL]​


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## SINFUL1

ciscosfc said:


> *INSPIRATIONS **CAR CLUB FRISCO CHAPTER 2nd ANNUAL PICNIC AND CRUISE!!
> SATURDAY JULY 14TH 2012
> LOCATION TBD (will post as soon as we know what park it will be at)
> 
> THANK YOU SINFUL1*:h5:*
> *


*ADDED*



ncridahz said:


> Save the date -- June 24 2012 -- Nor Cal Ridahz C.C. -- CAR SHOW AND HOP -- OAK GROVE PARK STOCKTON CA.


*ADDED*


----------



## SINFUL1

_*ANYONE HAVE ANY NEW YEARS DAY EVENTS POST THEM UP!*_


----------



## SINFUL1

bub916 said:


> _SACRAMENTO ANNUAL WINTER PICNIC!
> 
> 
> _http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/160701-sacramento-picnic-136.html#post14889085_SACRAMENTO PICNIC_​


*ADDED*


----------



## Cali4Life916

TTT uffin:


----------



## ciscosfc

T
T
T


----------



## SINFUL1

ttt


----------



## 925rider




----------



## EXCANDALOW

_JULY 21ST 2012 WILL BE PADRINOS AND EXCANDALOWS CARNITAS PIC NIC 2012!!!

DETAILS WILL COME SOON AS WE HAVE THEM FOR YOU !!!
MARK YOUR CALANDERS LOWKOS!!
_


----------



## 925rider

EXCANDALOW said:


> _JULY 21ST 2012 WILL BE PADRINOS AND EXCANDALOWS CARNITAS PIC NIC 2012!!!
> 
> DETAILS WILL COME SOON AS WE HAVE THEM FOR YOU !!!
> MARK YOUR CALANDERS LOWKOS!!
> _


----------



## 6T5 SHARK

EXCANDALOW said:


> _JULY 21ST 2012 WILL BE PADRINOS AND EXCANDALOWS CARNITAS PIC NIC 2012!!!
> 
> DETAILS WILL COME SOON AS WE HAVE THEM FOR YOU !!!
> MARK YOUR CALANDERS LOWKOS!!
> _


:wow: :thumbsup: Calander marked! :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SINFUL1 said:


> TRYING TO GET A JUMP ON *2012 *EVENTS EARLY IF YOU ALREADY HAVE DATES SET OR IN THE WORKS POST EM UP!
> THIS LIST IS FOR NOR CAL, BAY AREA, TRI-VALLEY, CENTRAL VALLEY, etc..... 408, 650, 510, 415, 209, 707, 925, 916, 530, 831
> 
> *****UPDATED DAILY***(as of 12/28)***
> *
> _*JANUARY
> *_1/8 SACRAMENTO ANNUAL WINTER PICNIC...........................................................SACRAMENTO
> (@William Land Park)
> 
> _*FEBUARY*_
> 2/17-19 SACRAMENTO AUTORAMA......................................................................SACRAMENTO
> (@Cal EXPO, for info call Butch [email protected] 530-677-4761. reg deadline 1/1/12)
> 
> _*MARCH*_
> 3/10 Impalas Magazine Presents SUPER BENEFIT CAR SHOW & CONCERT!...................SOLEDAD
> (showtime 11am - 5pm Location TBA)
> 
> 
> _*APRIL*_
> 4/28 BOMBS UNITED 6TH ANNUAL PICNIC /SWAP MEET/CAR CORRAL...........................SAN JOSE
> (@History Park, for Vending Booth call GEORGE.408-849-6484 OR JIMMY408-206-1467)
> 
> _*MAY*_
> 5/5 5TH ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE hosted by CARNALES CUSTOMS CC............SAN FRANCISCO
> (Meet [email protected]:30PM on Mission st. Trumbull st. (THE 280 OVERPASS) roll out at 3:30PM)
> (for info:Call or text JULIAN @415-846-3520 or EMAIL at [email protected] )
> 
> 5/12 AMERICAN HIGH SCHOOL 2nd ANNUAL SHOW&SHINE CAR SHOW.........................FREMONT
> (36300 Fremont blvd 94536. 11am-4pm. for info call [email protected] )
> 
> 
> 
> *JUNE*
> 6/10 LUXURIOuS C.C. and POPS FABRICATION 1ST ANNUAL BICYCLE SHOW.................SAN JOSE
> (401 E.Taylor St. . 95112)
> 
> 6/23 LUXURIOUS & SHOWSTOPPERS CAR SHOW......................................................ANTIOCH
> (@Antioch/Contra Costa Fairgrounds 1201 W. Tenth St.94509)
> 
> 6/24 NORCAL RIDAZ CAR SHOW & HOP...............................................................STOCKTON
> (@Oak Grove park)
> 
> 6/30 6th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNIC.....................................................................TURLOCK
> (@Donelly Park)
> 
> 
> *JULY
> *7/14 INSPIRATIONS C.C. SF CHAPTER 2nd ANNUAL PICNIC & CRUISE..........................SAN FRANCISCO
> (Location TBA)
> 
> *7/14 *PADRINOS CC & EXCANDALOW CC CARNITAS FEST PICNIC...............................(Location TBA)
> 
> 7/28 SHOWSTOPPERS 2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW........................................................ANTIOCH
> (@Antioch/Contra Costa Fairgrounds 1201 W. Tenth St.94509)
> *
> AUGUST
> 
> SEPTEMBER
> *9/2 FAMILY FIRST C.C & B.C. CAR SHOW............................................................SACRAMENTO
> (@Southgate Plaza 4542 Florin Road 95823. corner of Florin rd. & Franklin blvd.)
> 
> 
> _*OCTOBER
> *_
> _*NOVEMBER
> *_
> _*DECEMBER*_


_*7/21 LOWKO*_


----------



## GUS 650

EXCANDALOW said:


> _JULY 21ST 2012 WILL BE PADRINOS AND EXCANDALOWS CARNITAS PIC NIC 2012!!!
> 
> DETAILS WILL COME SOON AS WE HAVE THEM FOR YOU !!!
> MARK YOUR CALANDERS LOWKOS!!
> _


i gained a couple pounds that day.... Im there!!!!


----------



## 925rider

GUS 650 said:


> i gained a couple pounds that day.... Im there!!!!



:h5:


----------



## SINFUL1

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*7/21 LOWKO*_


my bad, i was doin hella shit at the same time
*DATE CORRECTED*


----------



## 65chevyridah

EXCANDALOW said:


> _JULY 21ST 2012 WILL BE PADRINOS AND EXCANDALOWS CARNITAS PIC NIC 2012!!!
> 
> DETAILS WILL COME SOON AS WE HAVE THEM FOR YOU !!!
> MARK YOUR CALANDERS LOWKOS!!
> _


:run:


----------



## als54wagon

*BOMB*DRIFTERZ 2ND ANNUAL BBQ JULY 2, 2012 ( LOCATION TBA)*


----------



## als54wagon

*BOMB*DRIFTERZ* *2ND ANNUAL BBQ JULY 2, 2012 (LOCATION TBA)*


----------



## SIXX5SS

.................SAVE THE DATE.......................
_IMPALAS CENTRAL COAST 15TH ANNUAL TOYDRIVE 
NOV.10TH - (LOCATION TBA)_


----------



## EL BOCA

**** ON YOUR NEXT EVENT ***
* *LET US SERVE THE BEST MEXICAN FOOD!!

* *NO PARTY TO SMALL OR TO BIG.

***** *special price for car clubs *****

*FOR MORE INFORMATION PLEASE CALL
* (209) 610-6316


----------



## LatinStyle86

the Turlock Swap Meet Jan 28 n 29 not a show but a good swap meet to find a lot of great stuff


----------



## SINFUL1

_*HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE*, 
*NOW THAT WE SHOULD BE DONE RECUPERATING FROM ALL THE PARTYING 
I PRAY EVERYONE MADE IT HOME SAFTELY 

NOW IT'S TIME TO GET BACK TO BUSINESS ..............

DON'T FORGET TO ADD A GENERAL CITY WHERE THE EVENT IS GONNA BE HELD AT, EVEN THO THE LOCATION IS "TBA"*_


----------



## SINFUL1

als54wagon said:


> *BOMB*DRIFTERZ 2ND ANNUAL BBQ JULY 2, 2012 ( LOCATION TBA)*


*ADDED*


SIXX5SS said:


> .................SAVE THE DATE.......................
> _IMPALAS CENTRAL COAST 15TH ANNUAL TOYDRIVE
> NOV.10TH - (LOCATION TBA)_


*ADDED*



LatinStyle86 said:


> the Turlock Swap Meet Jan 28 n 29 not a show but a good swap meet to find a lot of great stuff


*ADDED*


----------



## SINFUL1

*WHETHER YOUR LOCATION IS TBA, YOU SHOULD AT LEAST HAVE A GENERAL IDEA ON A WHAT CITY THE EVENT IS GONNA BE IN!! *JUST FOR FUTURE REFERENCE...THX


----------



## PRODIGAL SON'S

_*PRODIGAL SON'S AND TIME 2 SHINE 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC JUNE 16, 2012*................ (LOCATION TBA)_

***** _DETAILS WILL COME SOON AS WE HAVE THEM AVAILABLE FOR YOU_*****


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike​


----------



## ralph9577

*INKING IN THE VALLEY" TATTOO CONVENTION/CAR SHOW JUNE 9TH + JUNE 10TH 2012 MODESTO*

"INKING IN THE VALLEY" TATTOO CONVENTION AND CAR SHOW 
JUNE 9th & 10th 2012 
MODESTO CENTRE PLAZA 1000 K STREET (DOUBLE TREE HOTEL) 
MODESTO, CA 
IMPALAS CAR CLUB SUPPORTED EVENT 
http://inkinginthevalley.com/ 
YOUTUBE - http://youtu.be/ZYI6rGg0QAE​


----------



## PRODIGAL SON'S

_*PRODIGAL SON'S AND TIME 2 SHINE CC 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC...... 
JUNE *_*16,2012*_................ (LOCATION TBA)_

***** _DETAILS WILL COME SOON AS WE HAVE THEM AVAILABLE FOR YOU_*****


----------



## SINFUL1

ralph9577 said:


> "INKING IN THE VALLEY" TATTOO CONVENTION AND CAR SHOW
> JUNE 9th & 10th 2012
> MODESTO CENTRE PLAZA 1000 K STREET (DOUBLE TREE HOTEL)
> MODESTO, CA
> IMPALAS CAR CLUB SUPPORTED EVENT
> http://inkinginthevalley.com/
> YOUTUBE - http://youtu.be/ZYI6rGg0QAE​


*ADDED*


PRODIGAL SON'S said:


> _*PRODIGAL SON'S AND TIME 2 SHINE CC 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC......
> JUNE *_*16,2012*_................ (LOCATION TBA)_
> 
> ***** _DETAILS WILL COME SOON AS WE HAVE THEM AVAILABLE FOR YOU_*****


*ADDED*


----------



## SHRKNDCE

408 ryders c.c. 2nd annual BBQ!!!! 

Sat July 7 2012 location (tba ) in San Jose califas. All welcome for eats an drinks good times an bad ass rides.
Details an flier on it's way!


----------



## PRODIGAL SON'S

PRODIGAL SON'S said:


> _*PRODIGAL SON'S AND TIME 2 SHINE CC 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC......
> JUNE *_*16,2012*_................ (LOCATION TBA)_
> 
> ***** _DETAILS WILL COME SOON AS WE HAVE THEM AVAILABLE FOR YOU_*****




I CHECKED THE CALENDAR IT DIDN'T INCLUDE THE DATE...........I'M SENDING YOU A MESSAGE IN YOUR IN BOX !!!


----------



## SINFUL1

SHRKNDCE said:


> 408 ryders c.c. 2nd annual BBQ!!!!
> 
> Sat July 7 2012 location (tba ) in San Jose califas. All welcome for eats an drinks good times an bad ass rides.
> Details an flier on it's way!


*ADDED*



PRODIGAL SON'S said:


> I CHECKED THE CALENDAR IT DIDN'T INCLUDE THE DATE...........I'M SENDING YOU A MESSAGE IN YOUR IN BOX !!!


*FIXED*


----------



## PRODIGAL SON'S

_THANKS SINFUL1..........YOUR THE BEST !!!! WANDA COOK_


----------



## lowriv1972

Ok, save the date!!! July 14th, Enchanted Creation will be having its annual toy drive and car hop!!! The rules will be posted very soon, along with the prizes!!!


----------



## SINFUL1

lowriv1972 said:


> Ok, save the date!!! July 14th, Enchanted Creation will be having its annual toy drive and car hop!!! The rules will be posted very soon, along with the prizes!!!


*ADDED*


----------



## bub916

SINFUL1 said:


> TRYING TO GET A JUMP ON *2012 *EVENTS EARLY IF YOU ALREADY HAVE DATES SET OR IN THE WORKS POST EM UP!
> THIS LIST IS FOR NOR CAL, BAY AREA, TRI-VALLEY, CENTRAL VALLEY, etc..... 408, 650, 510, 415, 209, 707, 925, 916, 530, 831
> 
> *****UPDATED DAILY***(as of 1/3)***
> *
> _*JANUARY
> *__*1/8 SACRAMENTO ANNUAL WINTER PICNIC...........................................................SACRAMENTO
> (@William Land Park)
> *_
> 1/28 & 29 TURLOCK SWAP MEET........................................................................TURLOCK
> 
> _*FEBUARY*_
> 2/17-19 SACRAMENTO AUTORAMA......................................................................SACRAMENTO
> (@Cal EXPO, for info call Butch [email protected] 530-677-4761. reg deadline 1/1/12)
> 
> _*MARCH*_
> 3/10 Impalas Magazine Presents SUPER BENEFIT CAR SHOW & CONCERT!...................SOLEDAD
> (showtime 11am - 5pm Location TBA)
> 
> 
> _*APRIL*_
> 4/28 BOMBS UNITED 6TH ANNUAL PICNIC /SWAP MEET/CAR CORRAL...........................SAN JOSE
> (@History Park, for Vending Booth call GEORGE.408-849-6484 OR JIMMY408-206-1467)
> 
> _*MAY*_
> 5/5 5TH ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE hosted by CARNALES CUSTOMS CC............SAN FRANCISCO
> (Meet [email protected]:30PM on Mission st. Trumbull st. (THE 280 OVERPASS) roll out at 3:30PM)
> (for info:Call or text JULIAN @415-846-3520 or EMAIL at [email protected] )
> 
> 5/12 AMERICAN HIGH SCHOOL 2nd ANNUAL SHOW&SHINE CAR SHOW.........................FREMONT
> (36300 Fremont blvd 94536. 11am-4pm. for info call [email protected] )
> 
> 
> 
> *JUNE*
> 6/9-10 INKING IN THE VALLEY TATTOO CONV. & CARSHOW......................................MODESTO
> (@Double Tree Hotel 1000 K st. Modesto Center Plaza)
> 
> 6/10 LUXURIOuS C.C. and POPS FABRICATION 1ST ANNUAL BICYCLE SHOW.................SAN JOSE
> (401 E.Taylor St. . 95112)
> 
> 6/16 PRODIGAL SON'S CC & TIME 2 SHINE CC 2nd ANNUAL PICNIC...............................VALLEJO
> (Location TBA)
> 
> 6/23 LUXURIOUS & SHOWSTOPPERS CAR SHOW......................................................ANTIOCH
> (@Antioch/Contra Costa Fairgrounds 1201 W. Tenth St.94509)
> 
> 6/24 NORCAL RIDAZ CAR SHOW & HOP...............................................................STOCKTON
> (@Oak Grove park)
> 
> 6/30 6th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNIC.....................................................................TURLOCK
> (@Donelly Park)
> 
> 
> *JULY
> *7/2 BOMB DRIFTERS CC 2nd ANNUAL BBQ..............................................................(TBA)
> 
> 7/7 408 RYDERS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL BBQ.................................................................SAN JOSE
> (Location TBA)
> 
> 7/14 INSPIRATIONS C.C. SF CHAPTER 2nd ANNUAL PICNIC & CRUISE..........................SAN FRANCISCO
> (Location TBA)
> 
> 7/14 Enchanted Creation CC ANNUAL X-MAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP........................SAN LORENZO
> (Sam's Burgers 18401 Hesperian blvd. 94580)
> 
> 7/21 PADRINOS CC & EXCANDALOW CC CARNITAS FEST PICNIC...............................(Location TBA)
> 
> 7/28 SHOWSTOPPERS 2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW........................................................ANTIOCH
> (@Antioch/Contra Costa Fairgrounds 1201 W. Tenth St.94509)
> *
> AUGUST
> 
> SEPTEMBER
> *9/2 FAMILY FIRST C.C & B.C. CAR SHOW............................................................SACRAMENTO
> (@Southgate Plaza 4542 Florin Road 95823. corner of Florin rd. & Franklin blvd.)
> 
> 
> _*OCTOBER
> *_
> _*NOVEMBER
> *_11/10 IMPALAS CC Central Coast chpt. 15th ANNUALTOY DRIVE.................................(TBA)
> 
> _*DECEMBER*_


----------



## SINFUL1

ttt


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

SJDEUCE said:


> View attachment 417109
> 
> SAN JOSE OG


:thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc

Saturday April 21st 2012
INSPIRATIONS East Bay Chapter
1st Annual Fundraiser Car Show for the Pittsburg High School Autoshop Program
1750 Harbor St. Pittsburg CA 94565
Move In: 8am-11am
Show: 11am-5pm


Thanks Sinful!!! uffin:


----------



## SINFUL1

SJDEUCE said:


> View attachment 417109
> 
> SAN JOSE OG


*ADDED*



ciscosfc said:


> Saturday April 21st 2012
> INSPIRATIONS East Bay Chapter
> 1st Annual Fundraiser Car Show for the Pittsburg High School Autoshop Program
> 1750 Harbor St. Pittsburg CA 94565
> Move In: 8am-11am
> Show: 11am-5pm
> 
> 
> Thanks Sinful!!! uffin:


*ADDED

3/11 STREETLOW MAGAZINE CAR SHOW.................SALINAS*
*ADDED

*
*5/27 SOCIOS 10th ANNUAL CAR SHOW...................................SACRAMENTO*
*ADDED*

​

 ​


----------



## SHRKNDCE

SHRKNDCE said:


> 408 ryders c.c. 2nd annual BBQ!!!!
> 
> Sat July 7 2012 location (tba ) in San Jose califas. All welcome for eats an drinks good times an bad ass rides.
> Details an flier on it's way!


:thumbsup:Thanks


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## LowriderLobo

WHY IN JUNE?


----------



## LowriderLobo

WHY IN JUNE


SJDEUCE said:


> View attachment 417109
> 
> SAN JOSE OG


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

*Just a friendly reminder everyone. Don't forget June 23rd... *

*Link Below.*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...ts-bay-area-show-down-battle-bay-car-hop.html


----------



## SJDEUCE




----------



## MrMONTE76

good job everyone.... Keep 'em coming!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## BlvdBombs

Blvd BombS will be having the following:

Fundraiser & Car Show on Saturday, September 8, 2012

Toy Drive on Saturday, November 3, 2012.

Thank you for posting everyone's events and Happy New Years.

_____________________________________________________________
Our Blvd BombS Car & Bike Club normally have their fundraiser & car shows and toy drives at the Berryessa Flea Market in San Jose, California. We should have our flyer out next month. Our pictures from our previous events will be updated on our website by the end of this month. If any questions please do not hesitate to contact us here or email us at [email protected].

Thank you and hope to see you there.


----------



## SINFUL1

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1

BlvdBombs said:


> Blvd BombS will be having the following:
> 
> Fundraiser & Car Show on Saturday, September 8, 2012
> 
> Toy Drive on Saturday, November 3, 2012.
> 
> 
> Thank you for posting everyone's events and Happy New Years.


*DO YOU HAVE A CITY & LOCATION SET UP YET?? LET ME KNOW*


----------



## PRODIGAL SON'S

_SINFUL1 COULD YOU PLEASE PUT US (*PRODIGAL SON'S AND TIME 2 SHINE*) ON CALENDAR FOR OUR TOY DRIVE........HERE ARE THE DATES AND LOCATIONS.........*NOVEMBER 24, 2012 LOCATION ~ AMERICAN CANYON (TBA)*.........*DECEMBER 8, 2012 LOCATION VALLEJO (TBA)*_

MORE INFORMATION WILL BE PROVIDED WHEN EVERYTHING IS COMPLETED !!!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

Sinful could you please put up the address of are Soledad Super Benefit Car Show & Concert March 10th 2012. It will be held at Soledad High School 425 Gabilan Dr Soledad Ca 93960 11am-5pm For info Call Mark or Jesse @ Impalas Magazine 1-800-344-8218


----------



## SINFUL1

PRODIGAL SON'S said:


> _SINFUL1 COULD YOU PLEASE PUT US (*PRODIGAL SON'S AND TIME 2 SHINE*) ON CALENDAR FOR OUR TOY DRIVE........HERE ARE THE DATES AND LOCATIONS.........*NOVEMBER 24, 2012 LOCATION ~ AMERICAN CANYON (TBA)*.........*DECEMBER 8, 2012 LOCATION VALLEJO (TBA)*_
> 
> MORE INFORMATION WILL BE PROVIDED WHEN EVERYTHING IS COMPLETED !!!!


*ADDED TOY DRIVE*



ImpalasMagazine said:


> Sinful could you please put up the address of are Soledad Super Benefit Car Show & Concert March 10th 2012. It will be held at Soledad High School 425 Gabilan Dr Soledad Ca 93960 11am-5pm For info Call Mark or Jesse @ Impalas Magazine 1-800-344-8218


_*ADDED LOCATION*_


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

SINFUL1 said:


> *ADDED TOY DRIVE*
> 
> 
> _*ADDED LOCATION*_


Thanks Sinful.............


----------



## lowriv1972

ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES

THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY 7:30PM. IF YOUR LATE, WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR YOU!!!!

STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $400 2nd PLACE $150

-SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
-STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
-UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
-UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
-Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
-MAX 12 BATTERIES
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $200

-38" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-14 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $800 2nd PLACE $200

-42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-20 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE $1000.00 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] $250.00

-UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

TRUCKS AND CARS HOP TOGETHER
$20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...tmas-july-toy-drive-car-hop.html#post15002813


----------



## PRODIGAL SON'S

PRODIGAL SON'S said:


> _SINFUL1 COULD YOU PLEASE PUT US (*PRODIGAL SON'S AND TIME 2 SHINE*) ON CALENDAR FOR OUR TOY DRIVE........HERE ARE THE DATES AND LOCATIONS.........*NOVEMBER 24, 2012 LOCATION ~ AMERICAN CANYON (TBA)*.........*DECEMBER 8, 2012 LOCATION VALLEJO (TBA)*_
> 
> 
> 
> MORE INFORMATION WILL BE PROVIDED WHEN EVERYTHING IS COMPLETED !!!!





SINFUL1 WE HAD TOO DATES..........I UNDERLINED THE INFORMATION FOR YOU !!!


----------



## SINFUL1

PRODIGAL SON'S said:


> _SINFUL1 COULD YOU PLEASE PUT US (*PRODIGAL SON'S AND TIME 2 SHINE*) ON CALENDAR FOR OUR TOY DRIVE........HERE ARE THE DATES AND LOCATIONS.........*NOVEMBER 24, 2012 LOCATION ~ AMERICAN CANYON (TBA)*.........*DECEMBER 8, 2012 LOCATION VALLEJO (TBA)*_
> 
> MORE INFORMATION WILL BE PROVIDED WHEN EVERYTHING IS COMPLETED !!!!





PRODIGAL SON'S said:


> SINFUL1 WE HAD TOO DATES..........I UNDERLINED THE INFORMATION FOR YOU !!![/SIZE]


SO THEY ARE BOTH TOY DRIVES, OK COOL.. I JUST SAW "AMERICAN CANYON" AND THOUGHT IT WAS THE EVENT AS ON 6/16 SORRY FOR THE CONFUSION


----------



## SINFUL1

_*PRODIGAL SON'S AND TIME 2 SHINE TOY DRIVE **NOVEMBER 24, 2012 LOCATION ~ AMERICAN CANYON **
ADDED*_


----------



## BlvdBombs

Our Blvd BombS Car & Bike Club normally have their fundraiser & car shows and toy drives at the Berryessa Flea Market in San Jose, California. We should have our flyer out next month. Our pictures from our previous events will be updated on our website by the end of this month. If any questions please do not hesitate to contact us here or email us at [email protected].

Thank you and hope to see you there.


----------



## ncridahz

Nor Cal Ridahz CC 
Happy New Years Everyone


----------



## PRODIGAL SON'S

SINFUL1 said:


> SO THEY ARE BOTH TOY DRIVES, OK COOL.. I JUST SAW "AMERICAN CANYON" AND THOUGHT IT WAS THE EVENT AS ON 6/16 SORRY FOR THE CONFUSION



THE DATE FOR 6/16/12 IS OUR ANNUAL PICNIC.............THE DATES FOR NOVEMBER AND DECEMBER ARE FOR OUR TOY DRIVE !!!!! DUE TO THE FACT THAT WE HAVE MEMBERS IN VALLEJO AND AMERICAN CANYON.........THANKS SO MUCH FOR PUTTING US ON CALENDAR !!!!


----------



## SINFUL1

ttt


----------



## nsane86

*THE DRIVE 
Untouchables C.C. & Sicc Syde 
6th Annual Toy Drive 
Saturday November 17th 2012 
Location: 2129 Harbor Street , Pittsburg, CA 94565
Time: 10:00am to 3:00pm

*


----------



## nsane86

*

THE DRIVE 
Untouchables C.C. & Sicc Syde 
6th Annual Toy Drive 
Saturday November 17th 2012 
Location: 2129 Harbor Street , Pittsburg, CA 94565
Time: 10:00am to 3:00pm



Awards / Trophies 
1st & 2nd place for the following: 
30's
40's 
50's 
60's 
70's 
80's 
Luxury
Euro
Trucks
Motorcycle
Hot Rod 
Bike's
American muscle
Rat rod
Convertibles


*


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. TRADITIONAL B.B.Q 5/5/12 HILLVIEW PARK 
EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. 7 TH ANNUAL B.B.Q. 8/18/12 LOCATION T.B.A.


----------



## BlvdBombs

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1

nsane86 said:


> *
> 
> THE DRIVE
> Untouchables C.C. & Sicc Syde
> 6th Annual Toy Drive
> Saturday November 17th 2012
> Location: 2129 Harbor Street , Pittsburg, CA 94565
> Time: 10:00am to 3:00pm
> 
> 
> 
> Awards / Trophies
> 1st & 2nd place for the following:
> 30's
> 40's
> 50's
> 60's
> 70's
> 80's
> Luxury
> Euro
> Trucks
> Motorcycle
> Hot Rod
> Bike's
> American muscle
> Rat rod
> Convertibles
> 
> 
> *


_*ADDED*_



EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. said:


> EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. TRADITIONAL B.B.Q 5/5/12 HILLVIEW PARK
> EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. 7 TH ANNUAL B.B.Q. 8/18/12 LOCATION T.B.A.


_*ADDED*_


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

:thumbsup: THANKS BROTHA!


----------



## og flip from frisco

LOW CREATIONS 2ND ANNUAL SHOW AND SHINE, (AUG 25 2012)
BONANZA BAR AND GRILL, 16 TOLAND ST SAN FRANCISCO 94110
MORE INFO TO FOLLOW


----------



## SINFUL1

og flip from frisco said:


> LOW CREATIONS 2ND ANNUAL SHOW AND SHINE, (AUG 25 2012)
> BONANZA BAR AND GRILL, 16 TOLAND ST SAN FRANCISCO 94110
> MORE INFO TO FOLLOW


_*ADDED*_


----------



## og flip from frisco

SINFUL1 said:


> _*ADDED*_


Thanks brother!


----------



## eric in cali

if you have a show around sacarmento mail me 2 flyers (one for me and one for my friend)to;;

eric harding
10129harley leighton c14
redding ca
96003
ill bring this car,,,,,please put a note on what class it is (2007 chevy aveo stock(only sterio systom with wires)


----------



## towboss

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


SINFUL1 said:


> TRYING TO GET A JUMP ON *2012 *EVENTS EARLY IF YOU ALREADY HAVE DATES SET OR IN THE WORKS POST EM UP!
> THIS LIST IS FOR NOR CAL, BAY AREA, TRI-VALLEY, CENTRAL VALLEY, etc..... 408, 650, 510, 415, 209, 707, 925, 916, 530, 831
> 
> *****UPDATED DAILY***(as of 1/12)***
> *
> _*JANUARY
> *_*1/28 & 29 TURLOCK SWAP MEET................................................TURLOCK*
> 
> _*FEBUARY*_
> 2/17-19 SACRAMENTO AUTORAMA......................................................................SACRAMENTO
> (@Cal EXPO, for info call Butch [email protected] 530-677-4761. reg deadline 1/1/12)
> 
> _*MARCH*_
> 3/10 Impalas Magazine Presents SUPER BENEFIT CAR SHOW & CONCERT!...................SOLEDAD
> (Soledad High School 425 Gabilan Dr. 93960 showtime 11am - 5pm )
> 
> 3/11 STREETLOW MAGAZINE CAR SHOW...............................................................SALINAS
> (@Salinas Sports Complex)
> 
> 
> _*APRIL*_
> 4/14 LUXURIOUS CC CENTRAL VALLEY CHAPT. SHOW & SHINE.................................MODESTO
> (Location TBA)
> 
> 4/21 INSPIRATIONS CC 1st Annual Fundraiser Car Show.........................................PITTSBURG
> (@Pittsburg High School 1750 Harbor St. Pittsburg CA 94565)
> 
> 4/21 LOWRIDER REUNION PICNIC AT KEARNEY PARK................................................FRESNO
> (11am till dusk, $5 admission into park. For info:559-803-3273, or 559-452-1143)
> 
> 4/28 BOMBS UNITED 6TH ANNUAL PICNIC /SWAP MEET/CAR CORRAL...........................SAN JOSE
> (@History Park, for Vending Booth call GEORGE.408-849-6484 OR JIMMY408-206-1467)
> 
> _*MAY*_
> 5/5 5TH ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE hosted by CARNALES CUSTOMS CC............SAN FRANCISCO
> (Meet [email protected]:30PM on Mission st. Trumbull st. (THE 280 OVERPASS) roll out at 3:30PM)
> (for info:Call or text JULIAN @415-846-3520 or EMAIL at [email protected] )
> 
> 5/5 EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. TRADITIONAL B.B.Q ....................................................SAN JOSE
> (@Hillview Park)
> 
> 5/12 AMERICAN HIGH SCHOOL 2nd ANNUAL SHOW&SHINE CAR SHOW.........................FREMONT
> (36300 Fremont blvd 94536. 11am-4pm. for info call [email protected] )
> 
> 5/27 SOCIOS CC 10th ANNUAL CAR SHOW..............................................................SACRAMENTO
> (@Cosumnes River College)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JUNE*
> 6/9-10 INKING IN THE VALLEY TATTOO CONV. & CARSHOW......................................MODESTO
> (@Double Tree Hotel 1000 K st. Modesto Center Plaza)
> 
> 6/10 LUXURIOuS C.C. and POPS FABRICATION 1ST ANNUAL BICYCLE SHOW.................SAN JOSE
> (401 E.Taylor St. . 95112)
> 
> 6/16 PRODIGAL SON'S CC & TIME 2 SHINE CC 2nd ANNUAL PICNIC...........................AMERICAN CANYON
> (Location TBA)
> 
> 6/23 LUXURIOUS & SHOWSTOPPERS CAR SHOW......................................................ANTIOCH
> (@Antioch/Contra Costa Fairgrounds 1201 W. Tenth St.94509)
> 
> 6/23 SAN JOSE BLVD NIGHTS..............................................................................SAN JOSE
> 
> 6/24 NORCAL RIDAZ CAR SHOW & HOP...............................................................STOCKTON
> (@Oak Grove park)
> 
> 6/30 6th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNIC.....................................................................TURLOCK
> (@Donelly Park)
> 
> 
> *JULY
> *7/2 BOMB DRIFTERS CC 2nd ANNUAL BBQ..............................................................(TBA)
> 
> 7/7 408 RYDERS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL BBQ.................................................................SAN JOSE
> (Location TBA)
> 
> 7/14 INSPIRATIONS C.C. SF CHAPTER 2nd ANNUAL PICNIC & CRUISE..........................SAN FRANCISCO
> (Location TBA)
> 
> 7/14 Enchanted Creation CC ANNUAL X-MAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP........................SAN LORENZO
> (Sam's Burgers 18401 Hesperian blvd. 94580)
> 
> 7/21 PADRINOS CC & EXCANDALOW CC CARNITAS FEST PICNIC...............................(Location TBA)
> 
> 7/28 SHOWSTOPPERS 2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW........................................................ANTIOCH
> (@Antioch/Contra Costa Fairgrounds 1201 W. Tenth St.94509)
> 
> 
> _*AUGUST*
> _8/18 EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. 7 TH ANNUAL B.B.Q.......................................................SAN JOSE
> (LOCATION T.B.A.)
> 
> 8/25 LOW CREATIONS 2ND ANNUAL SHOW AND SHINE..............................................SAN FRANCISCO
> (@Bonanza Bar and Grill, 16 Toland st. 94110)
> 
> 
> *SEPTEMBER*
> 9/2 FAMILY FIRST C.C & B.C. CAR SHOW............................................................SACRAMENTO
> (@Southgate Plaza 4542 Florin Road 95823. corner of Florin rd. & Franklin blvd.)
> 
> 9/8 BLVD BOMBS CC FUNDRAISER & CAR SHOW......................................................SAN JOSE
> (@Berryessa flea market)
> 
> 
> _*OCTOBER
> *_
> _*NOVEMBER
> *_11/3 BLVD BOMBS TOY DRIVE...............................................................................SAN JOSE
> (@Berryessa flea market)
> 
> 11/10 IMPALAS CC Central Coast chpt. 15th ANNUALTOY DRIVE.................................(TBA)
> 
> 11/17 UNTOUCHABLES CC & SICC SIDE CC 6th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE.............................PITTSBURG
> (@2129 Harbor st. 94565 10am to 3pm)
> 
> 11/24 PRODIGAL SONS CC & TIME 2 SHINE CC TOY DRIVE......................................AMERICAN CANYON
> (Location TBA)
> 
> 
> 
> _*DECEMBER
> *_12/8 PRODIGAL SONS CC & TIME 2 SHINE CC TOY DRIVE.........................................VALLEJO
> (Location TBA)


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE




----------



## SINFUL1

uffin:


----------



## Bagged Sixty8

:thumbsup:May 19th, 2012
*Aztec Creations CC *4th Anniverary BBQ
San Jose, Ca
Location TBA


----------



## SINFUL1

EL BOCA said:


> **** ON YOUR NEXT EVENT ***
> * *LET US SERVE THE BEST MEXICAN FOOD!!
> 
> * *NO PARTY TO SMALL OR TO BIG.
> 
> ***** *special price for car clubs *****
> 
> *FOR MORE INFORMATION PLEASE CALL
> * (209) 610-6316


_*ADDED*_



djmikethecholodj said:


> Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike​


_*ADDED*_



GANGSTERS PARADISE said:


>


_*ADDED*_



Bagged Sixty8 said:


> :thumbsup:May 19th, 2012
> *Aztec Creations CC *4th Anniverary BBQ
> San Jose, Ca
> Location TBA


_*ADDED*_


----------



## SINFUL1

I added a few new sections to the list "*OUT OF AREA EVENTS, AND ADVERTISING " *both are located at the bottom od the list on the 1st page. check it out let me know what you think.


----------



## 66ragtop

Friscos Finest Car and Bike Club will be hosting two events this year.

1) Our 15 Year Anniversary Dinner Dance will be held on October 7th from 7:00 PM to 12:00 Midnight. Location to be determined and announced.

2) Our 15 year Annual Toy drive will be held on November 24th. Location to be determined and announced.

Peace


----------



## SINFUL1

*EVERYONE MARK YOUR CALENDERS*

JUNE 16th SINFUL PLEASURES CC & WEST VALLEY MALL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND CAR SHOW................TRACY

AUGUST 12th SINFUL PLEASURES CC 15th ANNIVERSARY B.B.Q............................................( LOCATION TBA)

_*ADDED*_


----------



## SINFUL1

66ragtop said:


> Friscos Finest Car and Bike Club will be hosting two events this year.
> 
> 1) Our 15 Year Anniversary Dinner Dance will be held on October 7th from 7:00 PM to 12:00 Midnight. Location to be determined and announced.
> 
> 2) Our 15 year Annual Toy drive will be held on November 24th. Location to be determined and announced.
> 
> Peace


_*ADDED*_



SINFUL1 said:


> *EVERYONE MARK YOUR CALENDERS*
> 
> JUNE 16th SINFUL PLEASURES CC & WEST VALLEY MALL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND CAR SHOW................TRACY
> 
> AUGUST 12th SINFUL PLEASURES CC 15th ANNIVERSARY B.B.Q............................................( LOCATION TBA)


_*ADDED*_


----------



## SINFUL1

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1

TTT


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts

SINFUL1 said:


> TRYING TO GET A JUMP ON *2012 *EVENTS EARLY IF YOU ALREADY HAVE DATES SET OR IN THE WORKS POST EM UP!
> THIS LIST IS FOR NOR CAL, BAY AREA, TRI-VALLEY, CENTRAL VALLEY, etc..... 408, 650, 510, 415, 209, 707, 925, 916, 530, 831
> 
> *****UPDATED DAILY***(as of 1/19)***
> *
> _*JANUARY
> *_*1/29 LOWRIDERS Q IN THE PARK...............................................STOCKTON
> (@Stribley Park)
> 
> 1/28 & 29 TURLOCK SWAP MEET................................................TURLOCK*
> 
> _*FEBUARY*_
> 2/17-19 SACRAMENTO AUTORAMA............................................................................SACRAMENTO
> (@Cal EXPO, for info call Butch [email protected] 530-677-4761. reg deadline 1/1/12)
> 
> _*MARCH*_
> 3/10 Impalas Magazine Presents SUPER BENEFIT CAR SHOW & CONCERT!..........................SOLEDAD
> (Soledad High School 425 Gabilan Dr. 93960 showtime 11am - 5pm )
> 
> 3/11 STREETLOW MAGAZINE CAR SHOW......................................................................SALINAS
> (@Salinas Sports Complex)
> 
> 
> _*APRIL*_
> 4/14 LUXURIOUS CC CENTRAL VALLEY CHAPT. SHOW & SHINE..........................................MODESTO
> (Location TBA)
> 
> 4/21 INSPIRATIONS CC 1st Annual Fundraiser Car Show..................................................PITTSBURG
> (@Pittsburg High School 1750 Harbor St. Pittsburg CA 94565)
> 
> 4/21 LOWRIDER REUNION PICNIC AT KEARNEY PARK.........................................................FRESNO
> (11am till dusk, $5 admission into park. For info:559-803-3273, or 559-452-1143)
> 
> 4/28 BOMBS UNITED 6TH ANNUAL PICNIC /SWAP MEET/CAR CORRAL..................................SAN JOSE
> (@History Park, for Vending Booth call GEORGE.408-849-6484 OR  JIMMY408-206-1467)
> 
> _*MAY*_
> 5/5 5TH ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE hosted by CARNALES CUSTOMS CC...................SAN FRANCISCO
> (Meet [email protected]:30PM on Mission st. Trumbull st. (THE 280 OVERPASS) roll out at 3:30PM)
> (for info:Call or text JULIAN @415-846-3520 or EMAIL at [email protected] )
> 
> 5/5 EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. TRADITIONAL B.B.Q ............................................................SAN JOSE
> (@Hillview Park)
> 
> 5/12 AMERICAN HIGH SCHOOL 2nd ANNUAL SHOW&SHINE CAR SHOW...................................FREMONT
> (36300 Fremont blvd 94536. 11am-4pm. for info call [email protected] )
> 
> 5/19 AZTEC CREATIONS 4th ANNIVERSARY B.B.Q..............................................................SAN JOSE
> (Location TBA)
> 
> 5/27 SOCIOS CC 10th ANNUAL CAR SHOW....................................................................SACRAMENTO
> (@Cosumnes River College)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JUNE*
> 6/9-10 INKING IN THE VALLEY TATTOO CONV. & CARSHOW..................................................MODESTO
> (@Double Tree Hotel 1000 K st. Modesto Center Plaza)
> 
> 6/10 LUXURIOuS C.C. and POPS FABRICATION 1ST ANNUAL BICYCLE SHOW.............................SAN JOSE
> (401 E.Taylor St. . 95112)
> 
> 6/16 PRODIGAL SON'S CC & TIME 2 SHINE CC 2nd ANNUAL PICNIC.......................................AMERICAN CANYON
> (Location TBA)
> 
> 6/16 SINFUL PLEASURES CC & WEST VALLEY MALL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND CAR SHOW................TRACY
> 
> 6/23 LUXURIOUS & SHOWSTOPPERS CAR SHOW....................................................................ANTIOCH
> (@Antioch/Contra Costa Fairgrounds 1201 W. Tenth St.94509)
> 
> 6/23 SAN JOSE BLVD NIGHTS..............................................................................................SAN JOSE
> 
> 6/24 NORCAL RIDAZ CAR SHOW & HOP.................................................................................STOCKTON
> (@Oak Grove park)
> 
> 6/30 6th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNIC.....................................................................................TURLOCK
> (@Donelly Park)
> 
> 
> *JULY
> *7/2 BOMB DRIFTERS CC 2nd ANNUAL BBQ..................................................................(TBA)
> 
> 7/7 408 RYDERS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL BBQ.................................................................................SAN JOSE
> (Location TBA)
> 
> 7/14 INSPIRATIONS C.C. SF CHAPTER 2nd ANNUAL PICNIC & CRUISE.......................................SAN FRANCISCO
> (Location TBA)
> 
> 7/14 Enchanted Creation CC ANNUAL X-MAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP......................................SAN LORENZO
> (Sam's Burgers 18401 Hesperian blvd. 94580)
> 
> 7/21 PADRINOS CC & EXCANDALOW CC CARNITAS FEST PICNIC...............................(Location TBA)
> 
> 7/28 SHOWSTOPPERS 2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................................ANTIOCH
> (@Antioch/Contra Costa Fairgrounds 1201 W. Tenth St.94509)
> 
> 
> _*AUGUST*
> _8/12 SINFUL PLEASURES CC 15th ANNIVERSARY B.B.Q............................................(LOCATION TBA)
> 
> 8/18 EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. 7 TH ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................SAN JOSE
> (LOCATION T.B.A.)
> 
> 8/25 LOW CREATIONS 2ND ANNUAL SHOW AND SHINE..........................................................SAN FRANCISCO
> (@Bonanza Bar and Grill, 16 Toland st. 94110)
> 
> 
> *SEPTEMBER*
> 9/2 FAMILY FIRST C.C & B.C. CAR SHOW.............................................................................SACRAMENTO
> (@Southgate Plaza 4542 Florin Road 95823. corner of Florin rd. & Franklin blvd.)
> 
> 9/8 BLVD BOMBS CC FUNDRAISER & CAR SHOW.......................................................................SAN JOSE
> (@Berryessa flea market)
> 
> 
> _*OCTOBER
> *_10/7 FRISCOS FINEST CC 15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY DINNER & DANCE ........................(LOCATION TBA)
> ( from 7pm till midnight)
> 
> _*NOVEMBER
> *_11/3 BLVD BOMBS TOY DRIVE..............................................................................................SAN JOSE
> (@Berryessa flea market)
> 
> 11/10 IMPALAS CC Central Coast chpt. 15th ANNUALTOY DRIVE............................(LOCATION TBA)
> 
> 11/17 UNTOUCHABLES CC & SICC SIDE CC 6th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE.............................................PITTSBURG
> (@2129 Harbor st. 94565 10am to 3pm)
> 
> 11/24 PRODIGAL SONS CC & TIME 2 SHINE CC TOY DRIVE......................................................AMERICAN CANYON
> (Location TBA)
> 
> 11/24 FRISCOS FINEST CC 15th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE.............................................(LOCATION TBA)
> 
> 
> 
> _*DECEMBER
> *_12/8 PRODIGAL SONS CC & TIME 2 SHINE CC TOY DRIVE..............................................................VALLEJO
> (Location TBA)
> _______________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> _*OUT OF AREA EVENTS*_
> 
> 4/22 AZTEC IMAGE CC CUSTOM CARSHOW & HOP...................................................BAKERSFIELD Ca.
> (Kern County Museum 3801 Chester ave.)
> 
> 7/26SOFTIN 4th ANNUAL BENIFIT CAR SHOW/PIN UP CONTEST................................SANTA MARIA Ca.
> (@Santa Maria Fair Park)
> 
> _*ADVERTISEMENTS*_
> 
> *DJ's & ENTERTAINMENT*
> 
> THE CHOLO DJ--Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike
> 
> *FOOD & CATERING*
> 
> MEXICAN FOOD by EL BOCA--NO PARTY TOO SMALL OR TOO BIG.
> ****SPECIAL PRICE FOR CAR CLUBS****
> For more info call Eduardo at (209)610-6316


 SAY PIMPIN YOUR DOING A GOOD JOB STAYING ON TOP OF THINGS WHAT WOULD WE DO WITH OUT YOU MOVE ON WITH OUT YOU NAAH WE NEED YOU PIMPIN KEEP IT UP ROUGE uffin:


----------



## D&A

Viejitos and USO tenth annual toy drive 11/24/12 @ 801 hellyer San Jose


----------



## S.J convrt59




----------



## locs_650

PLEASE ADD TO THE CALENDAR 

SEPT 1ST 2012 

BAY AREA BOSSES FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY & TOY DRIVE 

COYOTE POINT, SAN MATEO


----------



## SINFUL1

D&A said:


> Viejitos and USO tenth annual toy drive 11/24/12 @ 801 hellyer San Jose


_*ADDED*_



locs_650 said:


> PLEASE ADD TO THE CALENDAR
> 
> SEPT 1ST 2012
> 
> BAY AREA BOSSES FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY & TOY DRIVE
> 
> COYOTE POINT, SAN MATEO


_*ADDED*_


----------



## SINFUL1

TTT


----------



## als54wagon

QUOTE=D&A;15062595]Viejitos and USO tenth annual toy drive 11/24/12 @ 801 hellyer San Jose[/QUOTE]
LOCO CAN YOU CHANGE THE DATE FOR THE BOMB*DRIFTERZ BBQ FOR JULY 14 2012 sorry i have a paisa phone and theirs a Z instead of and S on drifterz in SAN JOSE CALIFAS GRACIAS location ill let you know


----------



## SINFUL1

als54wagon said:


> LOCO CAN YOU CHANGE THE DATE FOR THE BOMB*DRIFTERZ BBQ FOR JULY 18 2012 GRACIAS


_* DATE CHANGED*_ per request of *als54wagon*


Any word on a CITY &LOCATION yet*​*?????????


----------



## 6T5 SHARK

TTT


----------



## als54wagon

LOCO DESPENSA FOR THE MISTAKE CAN YOU PUT THE BOMB*DRIFTERZ 2ND ANNUAL BBQ, WITH THE Z FOR JULY 14 2012 IN SAN JOSE ILL LET YOU KNOW OF LOCATION GRACIAS


----------



## SINFUL1

als54wagon said:


> LOCO DESPENSA FOR THE MISTAKE CAN YOU PUT THE BOMB*DRIFTERZ 2ND ANNUAL BBQ, WITH THE Z FOR JULY 14 2012 IN SAN JOSE ILL LET YOU KNOW OF LOCATION GRACIAS


_*DATE CHANGED*_ per request of *als54wagon.........AGAIN................LOL*


----------



## supremes

please add to your calender, 4th annual chris marks car show at the harley dealership in vacaville ca, april 14 2012


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts

CAN YOU ALSO ADD THE LOW RIDER Q IN THE PARK THATS GOING DOWN IN STOCKTON FEB 26TH AT OAK PARK uffin:


----------



## eastbay_drop

Lifes Finest annual picnic sept 16th newark location tba


----------



## LRM2012TOUR




----------



## Blue94cady

Woodland but no LA ?


----------



## aristech

[h=2]East Bay Breakfast Cruise-In @ Nations parking lot Hayward Ca.[/h]_







East Bay Breakfast Cruise-In_
*East Bay Breakfast Cruise-In @ Nations parking lot Hayward Feb. 11 2012
6am-???

*​*


This is a get together and to get you guys that never come out to come out and hang with other car guys/girls. Centrally located and easy to find.... Come one come all .....Lowriders Hotrods Customs bikes motorcycles
Nations Giant
24999 Santa Clara St, Hayward, CA 94544-2105
​*​


----------



## EL MOOSE




----------



## SINFUL1

LRM2012TOUR said:


> View attachment 431520


KIND OF A SORRY SCHEDULE 50 STATES AND ONLY 4 STOPS, REALLY! COME ON LRM YOU GUYS ARE BETTER THAN THAT....

PEOPLE ARE REALLY GETTING SICK OF SEEING THESE TOURS GO FROM A SCHEDULE OF MORE THAN 15+ STOPS (NOT INCLUDING LV) DOWN TO 4 INCLUDING LV.
THIS IS A BIT DISTURBING AND KINDA UPSETTING. 

A LIL OFF TOPIC, I HEAR STREETLOW IS DOIN BIG THANGS :biggrin: :buttkick:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts

LRM2012TOUR said:


> View attachment 431520


 SO WHATS WRONG WITH PUTTING THE BAY AREA ON YOUR LIST AND YOU WONDER WHY YOU DIDNT GET A GOOD TURN OUT LAST YEAR :dunno:


----------



## fatboy209

LRM2012TOUR said:


> View attachment 431520


Weak!!!! An da Woodland show in 2011 was a joke..... "streetlow be killin em"


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## CHELADAS75

heres the flyer for the layitlow 2012 picnic.. 6th annual and it get bigger and better every year !!


----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## DVS

TTT


----------



## sharky_510

aristech said:


> [h=2]East Bay Breakfast Cruise-In @ Nations parking lot Hayward Ca.[/h]_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> East Bay Breakfast Cruise-In_
> *East Bay Breakfast Cruise-In @ Nations parking lot Hayward Feb. 11 2012
> 6am-???
> 
> *​*
> 
> 
> This is a get together and to get you guys that never come out to come out and hang with other car guys/girls. Centrally located and easy to find.... Come one come all .....Lowriders Hotrods Customs bikes motorcycles
> Nations Giant
> 24999 Santa Clara St, Hayward, CA 94544-2105
> ​*​


Damn I got to work sat.


----------



## Title Winner 79

*merced custom auto show july** 29 2012!*


----------



## Title Winner 79

*special appearance by*


----------



## ralph9577

*Car Wash Fund Raiser 
for
Gabriel Estrada "Hot Dog"
Funeral Donations *
*Impalas Modesto Chapter family member

Saturday Feb 11th @ 11am
Family Christian Center
1901 West Rumble Road
Modesto, Ca 95350 

Please come out and support. 
Young man gone way to soon.
Rest in Peace Gabe *

​


----------



## deecaddy

aristech said:


> *East Bay Breakfast Cruise-In @ Nations parking lot Hayward Ca.*
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> East Bay Breakfast Cruise-In_
> *East Bay Breakfast Cruise-In @ Nations parking lot Hayward Feb. 11 2012
> 6am-???
> 
> *​
> *
> 
> 
> This is a get together and to get you guys that never come out to come out and hang with other car guys/girls. Centrally located and easy to find.... Come one come all .....Lowriders Hotrods Customs bikes motorcycles
> Nations Giant
> 24999 Santa Clara St, Hayward, CA 94544-2105
> ​
> *​


oh damn this is sweet....I get to go home and be back in the bay this coming weekend and this is going on....im definetely hitting this up, its been many years Ive been at a lowrider get together back home in the bay!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68

ralph9577 said:


> *Car Wash Fund Raiser
> for
> Gabriel Estrada "Hot Dog"
> Funeral Donations *
> *Impalas Modesto Chapter family member
> 
> Saturday Feb 11th @ 11am
> Family Christian Center
> 1901 West Rumble Road
> Modesto, Ca 95350
> 
> Please come out and support.
> Young man gone way to soon.
> Rest in Peace Gabe *
> 
> ​


TTT


----------



## 64DROPP

aristech said:


> [h=2]East Bay Breakfast Cruise-In @ Nations parking lot Hayward Ca.[/h]_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> East Bay Breakfast Cruise-In_
> *East Bay Breakfast Cruise-In @ Nations parking lot Hayward Feb. 11 2012
> 6am-???
> 
> *​*
> 
> 
> This is a get together and to get you guys that never come out to come out and hang with other car guys/girls. Centrally located and easy to find.... Come one come all .....Lowriders Hotrods Customs bikes motorcycles
> Nations Giant
> 24999 Santa Clara St, Hayward, CA 94544-2105
> ​*​


Sounds good!


----------



## LURCH63

What's up with the socios may car show in sac this year? I don't think I seen any thing posted fir it yet.


----------



## LURCH63

Nvm, found it.


----------



## SINFUL1

*FRANCISCO* said:


> What's up with the socios may car show in sac this year? I don't think I seen any thing posted fir it yet.


REALLY ! BECAUSE ITS BEEN ON THE LIST FOR MONTHS NOW, AND THERE IS ALSO A TOPIC FOR IT THATS ALWAYS ON THE FIRST PAGE OF SHOWS & EVENTS. YOU WERE ALMOST THERE BRO!....LOL


----------



## LURCH63

Ttt


----------



## SINFUL1

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Nvm, found it.


:thumbsup: COOL SEE YA THERE


----------



## SINFUL1

ralph9577 said:


> *Car Wash Fund Raiser
> for
> Gabriel Estrada "Hot Dog"
> Funeral Donations *
> *Impalas Modesto Chapter family member
> 
> Saturday Feb 11th @ 11am
> Family Christian Center
> 1901 West Rumble Road
> Modesto, Ca 95350
> 
> Please come out and support.
> Young man gone way to soon.
> Rest in Peace Gabe *
> 
> ​


*ADDED*



aristech said:


> *East Bay Breakfast Cruise-In @ Nations parking lot Hayward Ca.*
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> East Bay Breakfast Cruise-In_
> *East Bay Breakfast Cruise-In @ Nations parking lot Hayward Feb. 11 2012
> 6am-???
> 
> *​
> *
> 
> 
> This is a get together and to get you guys that never come out to come out and hang with other car guys/girls. Centrally located and easy to find.... Come one come all .....Lowriders Hotrods Customs bikes motorcycles
> Nations Giant
> 24999 Santa Clara St, Hayward, CA 94544-2105
> ​
> *​


*ADDED*



EL MOOSE said:


>


*ADDED*


----------



## 925rider




----------



## A TODA MADRE

Don't forget the LO*LYSTICS in 2012. Sept, 30th Nor Cal- More info to come for year 8 stay tuned :biggrin: TTT


----------



## ciscosfc

5th Annual Derrick Ward Memorial Car/Motorcycle Show
Sunday April 15th 2012 
9am-4pm Rain or Shine
Sierra Point Marina
400 Sierra Pt Parkway
Brisbane CA

All Proceeds go to 
Pancreatic Cancer Action Network
www.pancan.org Event# EVCA041512CL


----------



## Q-DOG

ciscosfc said:


> 5th Annual Derrick Ward Memorial Car/Motorcycle Show
> Sunday April 15th 2012
> 9am-4pm Rain or Shine
> Sierra Point Marina
> 400 Sierra Pt Parkway
> Brisbane CA
> 
> All Proceeds go to
> Pancreatic Cancer Action Network
> www.pancan.org Event# EVCA041512CL


:thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider

A TODA MADRE said:


> Don't forget the LO*LYSTICS in 2012. Sept, 30th Nor Cal- More info to come for year 8 stay tuned :biggrin: TTT


----------



## 925rider

ciscosfc said:


> 5th Annual Derrick Ward Memorial Car/Motorcycle Show
> Sunday April 15th 2012
> 9am-4pm Rain or Shine
> Sierra Point Marina
> 400 Sierra Pt Parkway
> Brisbane CA
> 
> All Proceeds go to
> Pancreatic Cancer Action Network
> www.pancan.org Event# EVCA041512CL


----------



## 1SEXY80

NICE, WE ALL NEED TO COME TOGETHER AND ANNOUNCE EACH OTHERS SHOWS SO WE CAN ALL SUPPORT EACH OTHER...


----------



## ciscosfc

ciscosfc said:


> *INSPIRATIONS **CAR CLUB FRISCO CHAPTER 2nd ANNUAL PICNIC AND CRUISE!!
> SATURDAY JULY 14TH 2012
> LOCATION TBD (will post as soon as we know what park it will be at)
> 
> THANK YOU SINFUL1*:h5:*
> *


*!!!!POSTPONED!!!
WILL HAVE MORE INFO SOON
THANKS
*


----------



## STKN209

TTT


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD

SOULEROS BALL REVUE – PD SOUNDZ – U.N.I.C.A.S.
PRESENTS

THEE OFFICIAL
BOMBS UNITED
OLDIES AFTER PARTY

SAT APRIL 28 2012
7PM-'TIL THE NEEDLE BREAKS

JACK'S PIZZA
1600 MONTEREY HWY
SAN JO, CA 95112

$5 COVER CHARGE
KIDS 12 & UNDER FREE!

OLDIES DANCE
NEW DANCE FLOOR!
RARE OLDIES/SOUL 45'S
BAR & RESTAURANT
PLAYING DUKE OF EARL ON SCREEN

*BADDEST CHOLAS @BOMBS UNITED PICNIC WIN FREE ENTRY FOR 2 & VIP GUESTLIST TO SOULEROS BALL JULY, 2012!

ALL AGES WELCOME!

PLEASE DRINK RESPONSIBLY!

NO SET TRIPPING-NO BAD ATTITUDES-GOD LOVES YOU!

INFO & VENDORS:
(408) 661-2604
(408) 806-4548
(702) 808-3509


----------



## eastbay_drop

Life's Finest September 23rd at Swiss park in Newark


----------



## S.J convrt59

THE HOMEBOY MAD said:


> SOULEROS BALL REVUE – PD SOUNDZ – U.N.I.C.A.S.
> PRESENTS
> 
> THEE OFFICIAL
> BOMBS UNITED
> OLDIES AFTER PARTY
> 
> SAT APRIL 28 2012
> 7PM-'TIL THE NEEDLE BREAKS
> 
> JACK'S PIZZA
> 1600 MONTEREY HWY
> SAN JO, CA 95112
> 
> $5 COVER CHARGE
> KIDS 12 & UNDER FREE!
> 
> OLDIES DANCE
> NEW DANCE FLOOR!
> RARE OLDIES/SOUL 45'S
> BAR & RESTAURANT
> PLAYING DUKE OF EARL ON SCREEN
> 
> *BADDEST CHOLAS @BOMBS UNITED PICNIC WIN FREE ENTRY FOR 2 & VIP GUESTLIST TO SOULEROS BALL JULY, 2012!
> 
> ALL AGES WELCOME!
> 
> PLEASE DRINK RESPONSIBLY!
> 
> NO SET TRIPPING-NO BAD ATTITUDES-GOD LOVES YOU!
> 
> INFO & VENDORS:
> (408) 661-2604
> (408) 806-4548
> (702) 808-3509


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alwayzonurmind

ALOT OF GOOD SHOWS COMING UP, I CAN'T WAIT, 2012 IS GONNA BE MAS FIRME, .......


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts

alwayzonurmind said:


> ALOT OF GOOD SHOWS COMING UP, I CAN'T WAIT, 2012 IS GONNA BE MAS FIRME, .......


 SELL THAT DREAM TO SOME ONE ELSE YOUR NOT ALWAYZONMTMIND FOOL LOL uffin:


----------



## eastbay_drop

*FEBRUARY
*
*2/17-19 SACRAMENTO AUTORAMA.....................................SACRA MENTO**
(@Cal EXPO, for info call Butch [email protected] 530-677-4761. reg deadline 1/1/12)*

2/26 LOWRIDERS Q IN THE PARK.............................................. .................................STOCKTON
(@Oak Park)

_*MARCH*_
3/10 Impalas Magazine Presents SUPER BENEFIT CAR SHOW & CONCERT!..........................SOLEDAD
(Soledad High School 425 Gabilan Dr. 93960 showtime 11am - 5pm )

3/11 STREETLOW MAGAZINE CAR SHOW.............................................. ........................SALINAS
(@Salinas Sports Complex)


_*APRIL*_
4/14 LUXURIOUS CC CENTRAL VALLEY CHAPT. SHOW & SHINE..........................................MOD ESTO
(Location TBA)

4/21 INSPIRATIONS CC 1st Annual Fundraiser Car Show.............................................. ....PITTSBURG
(@Pittsburg High School 1750 Harbor St. Pittsburg CA 94565)

4/21 LOWRIDER REUNION PICNIC AT KEARNEY PARK.............................................. ...........FRESNO
(11am till dusk, $5 admission into park. For info:559-803-3273, or 559-452-1143)

4/21 8TH ANNUAL TENNYSON CAR SHOW.................................................. ....................HAYWARD
(*@*Tennyson High School from 10am to 4pm)

4/28 BOMBS UNITED 6TH ANNUAL PICNIC /SWAP MEET/CAR CORRAL..................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park, for Vending Booth call GEORGE.408-849-6484 OR  JIMMY408-206-1467)

_*MAY*_
5/5 5TH ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE hosted by CARNALES CUSTOMS CC...................SAN FRANCISCO
(Meet [email protected]:30PM on Mission st. Trumbull st. (THE 280 OVERPASS) roll out at 3:30PM)
(for info:Call or text JULIAN @415-846-3520 or EMAIL at [email protected] )

5/5 EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. TRADITIONAL B.B.Q .................................................. ..........SAN JOSE
(@Hillview Park)

5/12 AMERICAN HIGH SCHOOL 2nd ANNUAL SHOW&SHINE CAR SHOW...................................FREMONT
(36300 Fremont blvd 94536. 11am-4pm. for info call [email protected] )

5/19 AZTEC CREATIONS 4th ANNIVERSARY B.B.Q............................................. .................SAN JOSE
(Location TBA)

5/27 SOCIOS CC 10th ANNUAL CAR SHOW.............................................. ......................SACRAMENTO
(@Cosumnes River College)




*JUNE*
6/2 DUKES C.C.MOVIE NIGHT at CAPITOL DRIVE-IN................................................ .............SAN JOSE

6/9-10 INKING IN THE VALLEY TATTOO CONV. & CARSHOW........................................... .......MODESTO
(@Double Tree Hotel 1000 K st. Modesto Center Plaza)

6/10 LUXURIOuS C.C. and POPS FABRICATION 1ST ANNUAL BICYCLE SHOW.............................SAN JOSE
(401 E.Taylor St. . 95112)

6/16 PRODIGAL SON'S CC & TIME 2 SHINE CC 2nd ANNUAL PICNIC.......................................AMERI CAN CANYON
(Location TBA)

6/16 SINFUL PLEASURES CC & WEST VALLEY MALL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND CAR SHOW................TRACY

6/23 LUXURIOUS & SHOWSTOPPERS CAR SHOW.............................................. ......................ANTIOCH
(@Antioch/Contra Costa Fairgrounds 1201 W. Tenth St.94509)

6/23 SAN JOSE BLVD NIGHTS............................................ .................................................. SAN JOSE

6/24 NORCAL RIDAZ CAR SHOW & HOP............................................... ..................................STOCKTON
(@Oak Grove park)

6/30 6th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNIC............................................ .........................................TURLOCK
(@Donelly Park)


*JULY
*7/7 408 RYDERS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL BBQ............................................... ..................................SAN JOSE
(Location TBA)

7/14 INSPIRATIONS C.C. SF CHAPTER 2nd ANNUAL PICNIC & CRUISE.......................................SAN FRANCISCO
(Location TBA)

7/14 Enchanted Creation CC ANNUAL X-MAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP......................................SAN LORENZO
(Sam's Burgers 18401 Hesperian blvd. 94580)

7/14 BOMB DRIFTERZ CC 2nd ANNUAL BBQ............................................... ................................SAN JOSE

7/21 PADRINOS CC & EXCANDALOW CC CARNITAS FEST PICNIC...............................(Location TBA)

7/28 SHOWSTOPPERS 2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW.............................................. ............................ANTIOCH
(@Antioch/Contra Costa Fairgrounds 1201 W. Tenth St.94509)


_*AUGUST*
_8/4 DUKES C.C.MOVIE NIGHT at CAPITOL DRIVE-IN................................................ .............SAN JOSE

8/12 SINFUL PLEASURES CC 15th ANNIVERSARY B.B.Q............................................( Location TBA)

8/18 EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. 7 TH ANNUAL B.B.Q............................................. ..........................SAN JOSE
(LOCATION T.B.A.)

8/25 LOW CREATIONS 2ND ANNUAL SHOW AND SHINE............................................. .................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Bonanza Bar and Grill, 16 Toland st. 94110)


*SEPTEMBER*
9/1 BAY AREA BOSSES FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY & TOY DRIVE .................................................SAN MATEO
(Coyote Point, 1701 Coyote Point Dr. )

9/2 FAMILY FIRST C.C & B.C. CAR SHOW.............................................. ...................................SACRAMENTO
(@Southgate Plaza 4542 Florin Road 95823. corner of Florin rd. & Franklin blvd.)

9/8 BLVD BOMBS CC FUNDRAISER & CAR SHOW.............................................. .............................SAN JOSE
(@Berryessa flea market)

9/23 Lifes Finest ....TBA @ Swiss Park.........................................................................................NEWARK

9/29 Lowrider Magazine .......................................................................................WOODLAND

9/30 LOLYSTICS..... TBA


_*OCTOBER
*_10/7 FRISCOS FINEST CC 15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY DINNER & DANCE ........................(Location TBA)
( from 7pm till midnight)

_*NOVEMBER
*_11/3 BLVD BOMBS TOY DRIVE............................................. .................................................S AN JOSE
(@Berryessa flea market)

11/10 IMPALAS CC Central Coast chpt. 15th ANNUALTOY DRIVE............................(Location TBA)

11/17 UNTOUCHABLES CC & SICC SIDE CC 6th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE............................................. PITTSBURG
(@2129 Harbor st. 94565 10am to 3pm)

11/24 PRODIGAL SONS CC & TIME 2 SHINE CC TOY DRIVE............................................. .........AMERICAN CANYON
(Location TBA)

11/24 FRISCOS FINEST CC 15th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE............................................( Location TBA)

11/24 Viejitos and USO 10th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE............................................. .................................SAN JOSE
(Family life Christian Center, 801 hellyer ave.)



_*DECEMBER
*_12/8 PRODIGAL SONS CC & TIME 2 SHINE CC TOY DRIVE............................................. ......................VALLEJO
(Location TBA)
__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ ___

_*OUT OF AREA EVENTS*_

4/22 AZTEC IMAGE CC CUSTOM CARSHOW & HOP............................................... ....BAKERSFIELD Ca.
(Kern County Museum 3801 Chester ave.)

7/26SOFTIN 4th ANNUAL BENIFIT CAR SHOW/PIN UP CONTEST................................SANTA MARIA Ca.
(@Santa Maria Fair Park)

_*ADVERTISEMENTS*_

*DJ's & ENTERTAINMENT*

THE CHOLO DJ--Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike

*FOOD & CATERING*

MEXICAN FOOD by EL BOCA--NO PARTY TOO SMALL OR TOO BIG. 
****SPECIAL PRICE FOR CAR CLUBS****
For more info call Eduardo at (209)610-6316


----------



## Yowzers

Thanks for the update homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1

STRICTLYBUSINESSJR said:


> *merced custom auto show july** 29 2012!*


_*ADDED*_



A TODA MADRE said:


> Don't forget the LO*LYSTICS in 2012. Sept, 30th Nor Cal- More info to come for year 8 stay tuned :biggrin: TTT


_*ADDED *_*HIT ME BACK AS SOON AS YOU GET ALL THE INFO THX*



ciscosfc said:


> 5th Annual Derrick Ward Memorial Car/Motorcycle Show
> Sunday April 15th 2012
> 9am-4pm Rain or Shine
> Sierra Point Marina
> 400 Sierra Pt Parkway
> Brisbane CA
> 
> All Proceeds go to
> Pancreatic Cancer Action Network
> www.pancan.org Event# EVCA041512CL


_*ADDED*_



ciscosfc said:


> *!!!!POSTPONED!!!
> WILL HAVE MORE INFO SOON
> THANKS
> *


_*UPDATE SHOWN ON LIST*_



eastbay_drop said:


> Life's Finest September 23rd at Swiss park in Newark


_*ADDED*_


----------



## SINFUL1

_*I APOLOGIZE TO EVERYONE FOR MY NOT BEING UP ON THIS FOR A MIN, I GOT A NEW JOB AND THINGS BEEN HECTIC. 
I THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR PATIENCE *_:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009

kool rides - music - raffles - family fun - fun in the sun - :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersin925

TTT


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

*Just a friendly reminder everyone. Don't forget June 23rd... **
MARK THOSE CALENDARS.
*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

*Just a friendly reminder everyone. Don't forget June 10th... **MARK THOSE CALENDARS.*


----------



## SINFUL1

ttt


----------



## Bagged Sixty8

Lookin forward to the Bombs United/ Oldies Concert @ Jacks.
Where can some flyers be picked up?


----------



## Manuel

hey bro could you put down may 20th in sacramento jus ridin car club and thee stylistics 1st annual show n shine more info in about a week or so.....thanks homie


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

MEMORIAL CAR WASH FOR ANTHONY JORDAN SR "OSO" 
THIS SATURDAY *3-3 *& SUNDAY *3-4 *.. 9AM TILL WEN EVER 
AT SOUTHGATE PLAZA Florin rd & Franklin blvd 
Sacramento Ca 95823 ( WHERE WE HAD ARE CAR SHOW )
everyone please REPOST and SPREAD THE WORD along THANKS 

*WE WOULD REALLY LIKE EVERYONE TO COME SUPPORT US WE ARE RAISING MONEY FOR ONE OF ARE FAMILY FIRST BROTHERS 
THAT JUST WENT TO THE LORD ON THURSDAY NIGHT 
ALL PROCEEDS ARE GOING TO HIS FAMILY FOR ALL THE ARRANGEMENTS
THANK YOU
*






*
*


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

IMPALAS MAGAZINE "SAN JOSE CAR SHOW & CONCERT SATURDAY AUGUST 4th 2012 LOCATION (TBA)


----------



## SINFUL1

Manuel said:


> hey bro could you put down may 20th in sacramento jus ridin car club and thee stylistics 1st annual show n shine more info in about a week or so.....thanks homie


*ADDED*



~G STYLE 62~ said:


> MEMORIAL CAR WASH FOR ANTHONY JORDAN SR "OSO"
> THIS SATURDAY *3-3 *& SUNDAY *3-4 *.. 9AM TILL WEN EVER
> AT SOUTHGATE PLAZA Florin rd & Franklin blvd
> Sacramento Ca 95823 ( WHERE WE HAD ARE CAR SHOW )
> everyone please REPOST and SPREAD THE WORD along THANKS
> 
> *WE WOULD REALLY LIKE EVERYONE TO COME SUPPORT US WE ARE RAISING MONEY FOR ONE OF ARE FAMILY FIRST BROTHERS
> THAT JUST WENT TO THE LORD ON THURSDAY NIGHT
> ALL PROCEEDS ARE GOING TO HIS FAMILY FOR ALL THE ARRANGEMENTS
> THANK YOU
> *
> View attachment 444684
> *
> *


*ADDED*



ImpalasMagazine said:


> IMPALAS MAGAZINE "SAN JOSE CAR SHOW & CONCERT SATURDAY AUGUST 4th 2012 LOCATION (TBA)


*ADDED*


----------



## 99linkers

anything going on the end of march or easter weekend.


----------



## _BiG_PaT_




----------



## als54wagon

*BOMB*DRIFTERZ 2ND ANNUAL BBQ @ CUNNINGHAM PARK @ THE SILVER CREEK SIDE IN SAN JOSE*


----------



## als54wagon

BOMB*DRIFTERZ CC. 2nd Annual BBQ July 14, 2012 @ Cunningham Park at the Silver Creek Side in San Jose from 11 to 5 pm


----------



## SINFUL1

sjshows said:


> View attachment 445484
> July 22, 2012 - More to Come ~
> * *COMING *- _*1st Annual Super - Show & Shine Festival*_,
> *A*ll Day, 3 Stages, Special acts, Best in Cali DJs Non-Stop, Ole Skool, Oldies, Free Stlye Funk, Sol an Hip-Rap
> Bands TBA, Contests, Prizes for the community, Exhibitors and more!
> *C*overed by *C*omcast TV, *M*agazines, *H*istory* P*ark
> San Jo! Info 408 295-6456 (Bombs on flyer from History Park of Viejitos Show "11)


*ADDED*



_BiG_PaT_ said:


> View attachment 445920


*ADDED*



als54wagon said:


> View attachment 446038


*UPDATED INFO*


----------



## fatboy209

T.T.T


----------



## sjshows

* Show & Shine 7/22 to be rescheduled


----------



## sjshows

* Show & Shine 7/22 to be rescheduled


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:nicoderm:


----------



## RAYSMONTE

PLEASE ADD THIS SHOW...THANKS!!!!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

Please add our show for Sunday June 3rd "Wicked Ridaz" 1st Annual Carshow Hop and Concert Featuring Live Performanaces By Freestyle Legend "Debbie Deb" and Many Other Artists in Turlock CA at the Stanislaus County Fairgrounds. General admision $10 cars pre-reg $20 / $25 the day of the show. bikes and pedal cars $10 pre reg $15 day of the show, Motorcycles $15 pre reg /$20 day of show Pre Registration forms and Flyer and more artists Will be up soon Thanx!!!! so lock in this date and come support Wicked Ridaz!!!!


----------



## SINFUL1

sjshows said:


> * Show & Shine 7/22 to be rescheduled


*ADDED NOTICE TO EVENT ON LIST*



RAYSMONTE said:


> PLEASE ADD THIS SHOW...THANKS!!!!
> View attachment 449018


*ADDED*



CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> Please add our show for Sunday June 3rd "Wicked Ridaz" 1st Annual Carshow Hop and Concert Featuring Live Performanaces By Freestyle Legend "Debbie Deb" and Many Other Artists in Turlock CA at the Stanislaus County Fairgrounds. General admision $10 cars pre-reg $20 / $25 the day of the show. bikes and pedal cars $10 pre reg $15 day of the show, Motorcycles $15 pre reg /$20 day of show Pre Registration forms and Flyer and more artists Will be up soon Thanx!!!! so lock in this date and come support Wicked Ridaz!!!!


*ADDED*


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

july 14th IMPALAS & NEW STYLES FUN IN THE SUN MODESTO CA


----------



## SINFUL1

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> july 14th IMPALAS & NEW STYLES FUN IN THE SUN MODESTO CA


*LOCATION???*


----------



## hellrazr209

*Pharcyde customs is hosting a car show March 17th 2012 at Pitman Highschool. This show is open to all yrs, makes, models, bikes, motorcycles, etc. If you want to show it, bring it. The cost is a 10 donation. Trophies will be given, the number will depend on the number of participants. Hope to see you all there. Also the will be food and live music!!!50% of proceeds from car show are going towards Pitman Highschool Choir Program.*


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

SINFUL1 said:


> *LOCATION???*


SAME AS LAST YEAR OFF YOSEMITE...DONT KNOW NAME OF PARK


----------



## LURCH63

TTT


----------



## Tbags49

TTT


----------



## Manuel

jus ridin 1st show n shine in sacramento may 20th hasn't been posted yet......11am to 3pm


----------



## SINFUL1

Manuel said:


> jus ridin 1st show n shine in sacramento may 20th hasn't been posted yet......11am to 3pm


*yes it was, check the first page*


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD

SOULEROS BALL REVUE – PD SOUNDZ – U.N.I.C.A.S.
PRESENTS

THEE OFFICIAL
BOMBS UNITED
... OLDIES AFTER PARTY

SAT APRIL 28 2012
7PM-'TIL THE NEEDLE BREAKS!

JACK'S PIZZA
1600 MONTEREY HWY
SAN JO, CA 95112

$5 COVER CHARGE
KIDS 12 & UNDER FREE!

OLDIES DANCE
NEW DANCE FLOOR!
RARE OLDIES/SOUL 45'S
LIVE BAND
BAR & RESTAURANT
PLAYING DUKE OF EARL ON SCREEN

*BADDEST CHOLAS @BOMBS UNITED PICNIC WIN A PAIR OF FREE ADMISSIONS TO OLDIES AFTER PARTY & SOULEROS BALL JULY 2012 FOR ANOTHER CHANCE TO BE THE BADDEST CHOLAS! SOULEROS BALL JULY 2012 WILL HAVE A DRESS UP CONTEST FOR THE BADDEST CHOLA, VATO & COUPLE. WINNERS RECEIVE $$$$ & PRIZES!!!!

ALL AGES WELCOME!

PLEASE DRINK RESPONSIBLY!

NO SET TRIPPING-NO BAD ATTITUDES-GOD LOVES YOU!

*SOULEROS BALL REVUE IS UTILIZING THIS EVENT & OTHERS TO COME TO FUNDRAISE FOR OUR NETWORK & UPCOMING 6TH ANNUAL SOULEROS BALL JULY 2012. WE ARE NOT A FOR PROFIT BUSINESS OR A CLUB & DEPEND ON THE RAZA TO SUPPORT OUR EVENTS! IN NO WAY DO WE GLORIFY GANG VIOLENCE! WE HONOR THE FOUNDATION LEFT BEHIND BY THE VETERANOS, UTILIZING MUSIC, ART & CAR CULTURE TO UPLIFT OUR FELLOW LOVED ONES & RAZA AS A WHOLE. PLEASE HELP SUPPORT OUR CAUSE IN ATTENDING ALL OUR EVENTS, YOU WON'T REGRET IT! SOULERO POWER!

VENDORS ONLY $25! (LIMITED BOOTHS!)
NON-PROFITS WELCOME!
*ASK ABOUT OUR SOULEROS BALL 2012 SPONSORSHIP PACKAGES TO RECEIVE A FREE BOOTH FOR ALL OF OUR 2012 EVENTS!

INFO & VENDORS:
[email protected]
(408) 661-2604
(408) 806-4548
(702) 808-3509


----------



## exotic rider

Manuel said:


> jus ridin 1st show n shine in sacramento may 20th hasn't been posted yet......11am to 3pm


WHERE? WHEN? & WHY?:dunno:

5/20 JUST RIDIN C.C. & THEE STYLISTICS C.C. 1st ANNUAL SHOW&SHINE.........................SACRAMENTO
(info TBA)

YOU AIN'T GIVING UP NO INFO...:finger:

SO SHUT THEE FUCK UP!

WHAT HAPPEN MAN? YOU DIDN'T GET BACK AT US.
LMK?


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

*Hey Sinful can you add this event to the calendar brother! Thank you..

******* Mark your Calendars******

Calling all Car clubs and Solo Riders.. "Team Zamaripa" Sponsored by Viejitos and Luxurious and Uso are coming together and Having a Carshow To Benefit The Relay for Life. Thank You to Family Life Christian Center for The Location! Looking For Vendors,still have some spots available...Come Join The Cause and Let's Fight This Together.. All Proceeds Benefit The American Cancer Society*— ​


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## Manuel

exotic rider said:


> WHERE? WHEN? & WHY?:dunno:
> 
> 5/20 JUST RIDIN C.C. & THEE STYLISTICS C.C. 1st ANNUAL SHOW&SHINE.........................SACRAMENTO
> (info TBA)
> 
> YOU AIN'T GIVING UP NO INFO...:finger:
> 
> SO SHUT THEE FUCK UP!
> 
> WHAT HAPPEN MAN? YOU DIDN'T GET BACK AT US.
> LMK?


 fuk you and your hot rod....read fker info comming up bi...... see me if needed...lol


----------



## Manuel

SINFUL1 said:


> *yes it was, check the first page*


 SORRY HOMIE .......THANKS


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## Coast One

7/28 san jose cruize night. Location tba


----------



## _BiG_PaT_

SINFUL1 said:


> TRYING TO GET A JUMP ON *2012 *EVENTS EARLY IF YOU ALREADY HAVE DATES SET OR IN THE WORKS POST EM UP!
> THIS LIST IS FOR NOR CAL, BAY AREA, TRI-VALLEY, CENTRAL VALLEY, etc..... 408, 650, 510, 415, 209, 707, 925, 916, 530, 831
> 
> *****UPDATED DAILY***(as of 3/11)***
> *
> _*
> MARCH*_
> *
> *
> 
> *
> 3/11 STREETLOW MAGAZINE CAR SHOW......​................SALINAS
> (@Salinas Sports Complex)*
> 
> 
> _*APRIL*_
> 
> 4/14 LUXURIOUS CC CENTRAL VALLEY CHAPT. SHOW & SHINE..........................................MODESTO
> (Location TBA)
> 
> 4/15 5th ANNUAL DERRICK WARD MEMORIAL Car/Motorcycle Show...................................BRISBANE
> (Sierra Point Marina 400 Sierra Pt Parkway.... 9am-4pm Rain or Shine)
> 
> 4/21 INSPIRATIONS CC 1st Annual Fundraiser Car Show..................................................PITTSBURG
> (@Pittsburg High School 1750 Harbor St. Pittsburg CA 94565)
> 
> 4/21 LOWRIDER REUNION PICNIC AT KEARNEY PARK.........................................................FRESNO
> (11am till dusk, $5 admission into park. For info:559-803-3273, or 559-452-1143)
> 
> 4/21 8TH ANNUAL TENNYSON CAR SHOW......................................................................HAYWARD
> (*@*Tennyson High School from 10am to 4pm)
> 
> 4/28 BOMBS UNITED 6TH ANNUAL PICNIC /SWAP MEET/CAR CORRAL..................................SAN JOSE
> (@History Park, for Vending Booth call GEORGE.408-849-6484 OR  JIMMY408-206-1467)
> 
> *4/23 MIDNIGHTERS NOR CAL & LUMPYS DINER...............................................................ANTIOCH
> (@Lumpys Diner 5891 Lone Tree Way 94531. $20reg 8a-10a reg, show 10a-3p)*


The date for the show at Lumpy's is actually 4/28


----------



## _BiG_PaT_




----------



## 68niou1

*OK, SO WE GOT INSPIRATIONS CRUISE N TACO FEST SEPTEMBER 15, 2012 AT THE SAME LACATION!!! FLYER COMING SOON!!!! THANKS!! in THE CITY OF SAN FRAN

can you delete the older post of 7.14 its posponed till sept.15th 2012 *:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1

Manuel said:


> SORRY HOMIE .......THANKS


:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1

exotic rider said:


> WHERE? WHEN? & WHY?:dunno:
> 
> 5/20 JUST RIDIN C.C. & THEE STYLISTICS C.C. 1st ANNUAL SHOW&SHINE.........................SACRAMENTO
> (info TBA)
> 
> YOU AIN'T GIVING UP NO INFO...:finger:
> 
> SO SHUT THEE FUCK UP!
> 
> WHAT HAPPEN MAN? YOU DIDN'T GET BACK AT US.
> LMK?





Manuel said:


> fuk you and your hot rod....read fker info comming up bi...... see me if needed...lol


*YOU GUYS ARE TOO MUCH ....LOL*:roflmao:


----------



## SINFUL1

THE HOMEBOY MAD said:


> SOULEROS BALL REVUE – PD SOUNDZ – U.N.I.C.A.S.
> PRESENTS
> 
> THEE OFFICIAL
> BOMBS UNITED
> ... OLDIES AFTER PARTY
> 
> SAT APRIL 28 2012
> 7PM-'TIL THE NEEDLE BREAKS!
> 
> JACK'S PIZZA
> 1600 MONTEREY HWY
> SAN JO, CA 95112
> 
> $5 COVER CHARGE
> KIDS 12 & UNDER FREE!
> 
> OLDIES DANCE
> NEW DANCE FLOOR!
> RARE OLDIES/SOUL 45'S
> LIVE BAND
> BAR & RESTAURANT
> PLAYING DUKE OF EARL ON SCREEN
> 
> *BADDEST CHOLAS @BOMBS UNITED PICNIC WIN A PAIR OF FREE ADMISSIONS TO OLDIES AFTER PARTY & SOULEROS BALL JULY 2012 FOR ANOTHER CHANCE TO BE THE BADDEST CHOLAS! SOULEROS BALL JULY 2012 WILL HAVE A DRESS UP CONTEST FOR THE BADDEST CHOLA, VATO & COUPLE. WINNERS RECEIVE $$$$ & PRIZES!!!!
> 
> ALL AGES WELCOME!
> 
> PLEASE DRINK RESPONSIBLY!
> 
> NO SET TRIPPING-NO BAD ATTITUDES-GOD LOVES YOU!
> 
> *SOULEROS BALL REVUE IS UTILIZING THIS EVENT & OTHERS TO COME TO FUNDRAISE FOR OUR NETWORK & UPCOMING 6TH ANNUAL SOULEROS BALL JULY 2012. WE ARE NOT A FOR PROFIT BUSINESS OR A CLUB & DEPEND ON THE RAZA TO SUPPORT OUR EVENTS! IN NO WAY DO WE GLORIFY GANG VIOLENCE! WE HONOR THE FOUNDATION LEFT BEHIND BY THE VETERANOS, UTILIZING MUSIC, ART & CAR CULTURE TO UPLIFT OUR FELLOW LOVED ONES & RAZA AS A WHOLE. PLEASE HELP SUPPORT OUR CAUSE IN ATTENDING ALL OUR EVENTS, YOU WON'T REGRET IT! SOULERO POWER!
> 
> VENDORS ONLY $25! (LIMITED BOOTHS!)
> NON-PROFITS WELCOME!
> *ASK ABOUT OUR SOULEROS BALL 2012 SPONSORSHIP PACKAGES TO RECEIVE A FREE BOOTH FOR ALL OF OUR 2012 EVENTS!
> 
> INFO & VENDORS:
> [email protected]
> (408) 661-2604
> (408) 806-4548
> (702) 808-3509


*ADDED*



Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Hey Sinful can you add this event to the calendar brother! Thank you..
> 
> ******* Mark your Calendars******
> 
> Calling all Car clubs and Solo Riders.. "Team Zamaripa" Sponsored by Viejitos and Luxurious and Uso are coming together and Having a Carshow To Benefit The Relay for Life. Thank You to Family Life Christian Center for The Location! Looking For Vendors,still have some spots available...Come Join The Cause and Let's Fight This Together.. All Proceeds Benefit The American Cancer Society*— ​


*ADDED*



Coast One said:


> 7/28 san jose cruize night. Location tba


*ADDED*



_BiG_PaT_ said:


> The date for the show at Lumpy's is actually 4/28


*CORRECTED AT LEAST IT WAS IN THE RIGHT SPOT....LOL*



_BiG_PaT_ said:


>


*ADDED*



68niou1 said:


> *OK, SO WE GOT INSPIRATIONS CRUISE N TACO FEST SEPTEMBER 15, 2012 AT THE SAME LACATION!!! FLYER COMING SOON!!!! THANKS!! in THE CITY OF SAN FRAN
> 
> can you delete the older post of 7.14 its posponed till sept.15th 2012 *:thumbsup:


*UPDATED OLDER POST DELETED AND ADDED TO SEPT 15th*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

*Thanks Sinful, you are the man!*


----------



## exotic rider

SINFUL1 said:


> *YOU GUYS ARE TOO MUCH ....LOL*:roflmao:


"FUCK EM IF THEY CAN'T TAKE A JOKE!"
LOL:inout:


----------



## ciscosfc

*TTT for the Homie SINFUL!!! He gets VIP treatment at ALL these Events!!!!!*


----------



## 925rider




----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68

All car clubs. Bbq june 30 if any clubs would like to join in please call me steve 408 677 0488


----------



## CHEVITOS_68

All car clubs. Bbq june 30 at lake cuningham. if any clubs would like to join in please call me steve 408 677 0488


----------



## A TODA MADRE

TTT for NOR*CAL


----------



## Bejeweled_65

TTT


----------



## ciscosfc

_*~TTT~*_


----------



## GUS 650

Bump


----------



## DestinationCC

:facepalm::facepalm:qvos to all mi raza,putting it down for the northern califas.keep pushing that strong line for the hente,raza.unity,orole pues raza graciass.con mucho respectos to y mi hente y northern califas sssshawwwwwwwww y destination car club..saludosssss:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## BOUNZIN

maybe ill make it out to a show this year


----------



## ciscosfc

BOUNZIN said:


> maybe ill make it out to a show this year


*"Maybe"????!!! FOO YOU BETTER COME OUT THIS YEAR!!! ROLL WITH SUAVE!! HE ALWAYS COMES OUT!!*


----------



## 925rider

TTT


----------



## 1963-ismael

S.J convrt59 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare




----------



## WAGON62

:thumbsup:


----------



## PRODIGAL SON'S




----------



## PRODIGAL SON'S




----------



## lowvintage5

April 21, 2012


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

YOU SHOULD PUT IN THE STREETLOW CAR SHOW IN WOODLAND JULY 1ST AND THE STREETLOW SAN JOSE CAR SHOW AUGUST 12TH AT EVERGREEN COLLEGE AND THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CAR SHOW SEPT 29TH IN WOODLAND


----------



## SINFUL1

CHEVITOS_68 said:


> All car clubs. Bbq june 30 at lake cuningham. if any clubs would like to join in please call me steve 408 677 0488


*ADDED*



PRODIGAL SON'S said:


>


*UPDATED LOCATION*



CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> YOU SHOULD PUT IN THE STREETLOW CAR SHOW IN WOODLAND JULY 1ST AND THE STREETLOW SAN JOSE CAR SHOW AUGUST 12TH AT EVERGREEN COLLEGE AND THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CAR SHOW SEPT 29TH IN WOODLAND


*ALREADY ADDED*


----------



## PRODIGAL SON'S

_THANKS BRANDON FOR THE POST !!!!_


----------



## SINFUL1

TTT


----------



## lupe

SATURDAY JULY 21ST 2012 PADRINOS AND EXCANDALOW 2ND ANNUAL CARNITAS FEST.........LOCATION TBA.........SATURDAY JULY 21ST WILL BE THIS YEARS DATE 2012 We will get more details out save the date...........PADRINOS & EXCANDALOW.........JULY 21ST 2012.........







GET READY FOR THE 2ND ANNUAL.........







COME HUNGRY..........LOCATION TBA.......


----------



## SINFUL1

lupe said:


> SATURDAY JULY 21ST 2012 PADRINOS AND EXCANDALOW 2ND ANNUAL CARNITAS FEST.........LOCATION TBA.........SATURDAY JULY 21ST WILL BE THIS YEARS DATE 2012 We will get more details out save the date...........PADRINOS& EXCANDALOW.........JULY 21ST 2012.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GET READY FOR THE 2ND ANNUAL.........:boink:COME HUNGRY..........LOCATION TBA.......:h5:


_*Still got it on the list, you guys come up with a Location yet??*_


----------



## STKN209

MANTECA HISPANIC CHAMBER/ BROWN PERSUASION CC... PRESENT CINCO DE MAYO SHOW N SHINE,,FREE,, JUS BRING OUT YOUR RIDE AND BRING THE FAMILY AND ENJOY THE FESTIVITIES,, ALL DAY EVENT,,SET UP,,8AM---11AM,,,,FLYER COMIN SOON,,,INFO CONTACT BPCC..CC...WE HAVE SOMEWHERE TO SHOW OUR RIDES,,,,,MAY 5th....


----------



## sean_2009

2 weeks away







​4-21-2012


----------



## sjshows

*San Jose Today & Cali Scenes TV Present -:thumbsup: (RESCHEDULED)..TBA..from July 22 !
Sunday June 3 = Thee 1ST Anual Show an Shine Mini Super Fest - Fundraiser
Custom, Classic Rides - Cars, Bombs, Trucks Bikes 
Live Music, Special guests recording artists, A-Best DJs, Best Menudo Contests. Prizes, 50/50

IMPALA Magazine Coverage - Stereo Battle, Breakers/Poppers Show
Comcast CreaTV Caii Scenes TV, San Jose Today Ch 15
Trophies, Plaques - to different categories + Awards to Outstanding Clubs, Indies, 
Most Members, Distance. MORE TO BE ANNOUNCED
* Free All ages * Free Parking

PIZZA JACKS 1600 Monterey HWY San Jo, Cali 95112
A-Best Productions DJs 408 295-6456

*


----------



## topdown59




----------



## sjshows

*Wats Up - Good
job on listing events.*
I'm producing a fundraiser for my community TV show on Sunday June 3 - 
Can you list -
6/3 San Jo Show & Shine Super Mini-Fest, Customs, Classics, Bikes, DJs. band, Tamale contests, raffles, models show, covered by Streetlow & Impala Magazines, San Jose Today, Cali Scenes TV shows all at Pizza Jack's 1600 Monterey Hwy, SJ 95112 Info Frank 408 295-6456,A-Best Productions - Vendor/entertainers - Call asap


----------



## SINFUL1

STKN209 said:


> MANTECA HISPANIC CHAMBER/ BROWN PERSUASION CC... PRESENT CINCO DE MAYO SHOW N SHINE,,FREE,, JUS BRING OUT YOUR RIDE AND BRING THE FAMILY AND ENJOY THE FESTIVITIES,, ALL DAY EVENT,,SET UP,,8AM---11AM,,,,FLYER COMIN SOON,,,INFO CONTACT BPCC..CC...WE HAVE SOMEWHERE TO SHOW OUR RIDES,,,,,MAY 5th....


*ADDED*



sjshows said:


> *San Jose Today & Cali Scenes TV Present -:thumbsup: (RESCHEDULED)..TBA..from July 22 !
> Sunday June 3 = Thee 1ST Anual Show an Shine Mini Super Fest - Fundraiser
> Custom, Classic Rides - Cars, Bombs, Trucks Bikes
> Live Music, Special guests recording artists, A-Best DJs, Best Menudo Contests. Prizes, 50/50
> 
> IMPALA Magazine Coverage - Stereo Battle, Breakers/Poppers Show
> Comcast CreaTV Caii Scenes TV, San Jose Today Ch 15
> Trophies, Plaques - to different categories + Awards to Outstanding Clubs, Indies,
> Most Members, Distance. MORE TO BE ANNOUNCED
> * Free All ages * Free Parking
> 
> PIZZA JACKS 1600 Monterey HWY San Jo, Cali 95112
> A-Best Productions DJs 408 295-6456
> 
> *


*ADDED*



topdown59 said:


> View attachment 462813


*ADDED*


----------



## SINFUL1

MECHA DE SJCC WANT TO INVITE ALL CARCLUBS AND THE COMMUNITY TO OUR 3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW FUNDRAISER FOR SCHOLARSHIPS!

SUNDAY APRIL 22ND, THIS IS A LIL SNEAK PEAK OF OUR PREVOUS CAR SHOW. WE WOULD LOVE TO SEE YOU GUYS COME OUT AND SHOW SOME LOVE.


AND WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL CAR CLUBS, THE COMMUNITY, AND STREETLOW STAFF THAT ATTENDED THE LAST TWO YEAR. IF IT WASN'T FOR ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND THE GENTE FROM THE COMMUNITY IT WON'T BE POSSIBLE TO GIVE OUT THE SCHOLARSHIPS TO THE RAZA STUDENT FROM SAN JOSE CITY COLLEGE!

HOPEFULLY WE SEE YOU AT THE CARSHOW! 

FOR MORE INFO & QUESTION, JUST HIT US UP!
[email protected] or 
Yazmin (510)830-8126 and
Jeff (408) 903-0483
*ADDED*


----------



## SINFUL1

*Been busy today, added a few more and some i'm still gettin ready to add.

I'm trying somethin new. i added TOPIC FORUM LINKS to most of the events. there are some topics im still searchin for. let me know what yall think.*


----------



## SJCC_MECHA

Right on! Thanks for helping us push the Mecha Car show funraiser!


----------



## ralph9577

*** SONIC CHILL NIGHT IMPALAS C.C. STOCKTON MAY-OCT 2012 ***

**** PLEASE ADD OUR DATES ***
Impalas C.C. Stockton
SONIC CHILL NIGHT 
MAY 4TH, JUNE 1ST, JULY 6TH, AUG 3RD, SEP 7TH, OCT 5TH
It's that time of year again for our FAMILY fun summer event! Every first friday of the month beginning May-Oct.








*​


----------



## fatcity209

A family event for everyone!


----------



## SINFUL1

ralph9577 said:


> **** PLEASE ADD OUR DATES ***
> Impalas C.C. Stockton
> SONIC CHILL NIGHT
> MAY 4TH, JUNE 1ST, JULY 6TH, AUG 3RD, SEP 7TH, OCT 5TH
> It's that time of year again for our FAMILY fun summer event! Every first friday of the month beginning May-Oct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


*ADDED*



fatcity209 said:


> A family event for everyone!


*ADDED
*


*4/14 LUXURIOUS CC CENTRAL VALLEY CHAPT. SHOW & SHINE...................................MODESTO*
*CANCELLED*


----------



## STKN209

THANKS BRANDON FOR ADDING OUR EVENT....:thumbsup:


----------



## SJCC_MECHA

Carshow, Carshow, Carshow SUNDAY APRILL 22ND @ SAN JO CITY COLLEGE! MECHA'S 3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW ALONG WITH STREETLOWS HELP IS HOSTING A CARSHOW TO FUNDRAISE FOR SCHOLARSHIPS. BE THERE! EVERYONE IS WELCOME, A FREE EVENT FOR PEOPLE TO COME AND SEE THE FINEST CARS, BIKE, MOTORCYCLES, BOMBS, TRUCKS, AND WAGONS! IT CAN'T GET ANY BETTER THAN THAT OR CAN IT! WELL JUST PREPARE YOUR SELF, FRIENDS AND FAM FOR A POPPIN SUNDAY!


SUNDAY APRIL 22ND, 2012
CARS MOVE IN TIME: 7AM
SHOW TIME: 10AM-5PM

THE HOP WILL START AT 1PM!!

THE CARSHOW WILL BE HOSTED ON OUR FOOTBALL FIELD @
SAN JOSE CITY COLLEGE 2100 MOORPARK AVE
SAN JO, CA 95128

$20 FOR PRE-REG AND $25 DAY OF ALL CARS, (MOTORCYCLES ARE INCLUDED)
$10 FOR PRE-REG BIKES AND $15 DAY OF FOR ALL BIKES

THERE WILL BE 
AZTEC DANERS 
LIVE MUSIC
FOOD
RAFFLES
A HOP

ALL AGES ARE WELCOME!

FOR MORE INFO& VENDOR FORMS CONTACT US AT
[email protected] 0r [email protected]
(510) 830-8126

ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO MECHA'S CARSOW SCHOLARSHIP, THANKS TO ALL THE CARCLUBS AND PEOPLE OF OUR COMMUNITY MECHA HAS BEEN ABLE TO GIVE OUT 7 $500 DOLLAR SCHOLARSHIPS OUR STUDENTS HERE ONN CAMPUS WHOM ARE MAJORITY RAZA STUDENTS AND UNDOCUMENTED STUDENT. WE THANK YOU FOR SOOOOO MUCH FOR THE LOVE AND SUPPORT THAT YOU GUYS HAVE GIVEN OUR STUDENTS, IF IT WASN'T FOR OUR COMMUNITY AND ALL THE CARCLUBS IT WOULDN'T BE POSSIBLE TO OFFEER THESE SCHOLARSHIPS TO OUR RAZA EVERY YEAR! GRACIAS AND WE HOPE TO SEE YOU AGAIN THIS YEAR!


----------



## PapaBear2o9




----------



## Redeemed1

TTT


----------



## SHRKNDCE

it's commin soon.......


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## BIGTITO64

T T T


----------



## SINFUL1

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SINFUL1 said:


> TRYING TO GET A JUMP ON *2012 *EVENTS EARLY IF YOU ALREADY HAVE DATES SET OR IN THE WORKS POST EM UP!
> THIS LIST IS FOR NOR CAL, BAY AREA, TRI-VALLEY, CENTRAL VALLEY, etc..... 408, 650, 510, 415, 209, 707, 925, 916, 530, 831
> 
> *****UPDATED DAILY***(as of 4/17)***
> *
> 
> 
> 
> _*APRIL*_
> 
> 
> *4/21 INSPIRATIONS CC **1st Annual Fundraiser Car Show............................................PITTSBURG
> (@Pittsburg High School 1750 Harbor St. Pittsburg CA 94565)
> **
> 4/21 LOWRIDER REUNION PICNIC AT KEARNEY PARK..................................................FRESNO
> (11am till dusk, $5 admission into park. For info:559-803-3273, or 559-452-1143)*
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/322603-lowrider-reuion-picnic-kearney-park-fresno-califas.html
> 
> *4/21 **8TH ANNUAL TENNYSON CAR SHOW......................................................................HAYWARD
> (@Tennyson High School from 10am to 4pm)*
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/323460-its-back-8th-annual-low-vintage-tennyson-car-show.html
> 
> 4/22 M.E.Ch.A 3rd ANNUAL SCHOLARSHIP FUNDRAISER CARSHOW......................................SAN JOSE
> (2100 Moorpark ave.95128)
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/331655-san-jo-city-college-mecha-3rd-annual-carshow-fundraiser.html
> 
> 4/28 BOMBS UNITED 6TH ANNUAL PICNIC /SWAP MEET/CAR CORRAL..................................SAN JOSE
> (@History Park, for Vending Booth call GEORGE.408-849-6484 OR JIMMY408-206-1467)
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/321579-bombs-united-6th-annual-picnic-show-n-shine.html
> 
> 4/28 BOMBS UNITED & OLDIES AFTER PARTY.................................................................SAN JOSE
> (JACK'S PIZZA 1600 MONTEREY HWY 95112 7PM TILL ????)
> 
> 4/28 MIDNIGHTERS NOR CAL & LUMPYS DINER...............................................................ANTIOCH
> (@Lumpys Diner 5891 Lone Tree Way 94531. $20reg 8a-10a reg, show 10a-3p)
> 
> _*MAY
> *_
> 5/2 PIONEER HIGH SCHOOL ANNUAL CAR SHOW............................................................WOODLAND
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/330436-pioneer-high-school-carshow-woodland-ca.html
> 
> 5/4 SONIC CHILL NIGHTS hosted by IMPALAS CC...........................................................STOCKTON
> (@Sonic burgers 10354 Trinity parkway 95219)*
> 
> 5/5* 5TH ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE hosted by CARNALES CUSTOMS CC...................SAN FRANCISCO
> (Meet [email protected]:30PM on Mission st. Trumbull st. (THE 280 OVERPASS) roll out at 3:30PM)
> (for info:Call or text JULIAN @415-846-3520 or EMAIL at [email protected] )
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/320505-5th-annual-cinco-de-mayo-cruise-5-5-12-a.html
> 
> *5/5* EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. TRADITIONAL B.B.Q ............................................................SAN JOSE
> (@Hillview Park)
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/326897-east-side-riders-bbq.html
> 
> *5/5 *HISPANIC CHAMBER/ BROWN PERSUASION CC. CINCO DE MAYO SHOWnSHINE..................MANTECA
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/331480-manteca-hispanic-chamber-brown-persuasion-cinco-de-mayo-show-shine.html
> 
> *5/5 *MALAGA CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW.......................................................................FRESNO
> (3582 S.Winery ave. 93725)
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/320464-fresno-malaga-super-show.html
> 
> *5/5* FIRST ANNUAL MUSIC AND MOTORS BENEFIT SHOW&SHINE..........................................MODESTO
> (in Downtown Modesto)
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/329746-first-annual-music-motors-show-shine-downtown-modesto-may-5th-2012-a.html
> 
> *5/5* CINCO DE MAYO PEACE AND UNITY PARADE ..............................................................RICHMOND
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/331163-5-de-mayo-desfile-en-richmond-cal-bay-area.html
> 
> *5/5* HOT LATIN NIGHTS 209...........................................................................................MODESTO
> (@ J st. between 13th st. & 15th st.)
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/331826-hot-latin-nights-209-cinco-de-mayos-festival-car-show.html
> *
> 5/5 *CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW ..................................................................................SACRAMENTO
> (@HOME DEPOT on Florin rd.)
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/331691-5-de-mayo-show-n-shine-sacramento.html
> 
> 5/12 AMERICAN HIGH SCHOOL 2nd ANNUAL SHOW&SHINE CAR SHOW......................................FREMONT
> (36300 Fremont blvd 94536. 11am-4pm. for info call [email protected] )
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/330496-american-high-school-lowrider-show.html
> 
> 5/12 RELAY FOR LIFE BENEFIT CARSHOW...........................................................................SAN JOSE
> (Family Life Christian Center 801 Hellyer ave.95111)
> 
> 5/19 AZTEC CREATIONS 4th ANNIVERSARY B.B.Q.................................................................SAN JOSE
> (Location TBA)
> 
> 5/19 AARON"BUBBA"KELLEY jr. DAY IN THE PARK..................................................................STOCKTON
> (@Louis park. free car&bike show, free food,raffles, jumper)
> 
> 5/20 JUST RIDIN C.C. & THEE STYLISTICS C.C. 1st ANNUAL SHOW&SHINE...............................SACRAMENTO
> (5400 Power Inn rd.)
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/331671-jus-ridin-thee-stylistics-homeless-blanket-drive-car-show.html
> 
> 5/27 SOCIOS CC 10th ANNUAL CAR SHOW.........................................................................SACRAMENTO
> (@Cosumnes River College)
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/322355-socios-10th-annual-car-show.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JUNE*
> 
> 6/1 SONIC CHILL NIGHTS . hosted by IMPALAS CC.............................................................STOCKTON
> ​(@Sonic burgers 10354 Trinity parkway 95219)
> 
> 6/2 DUKES C.C.MOVIE NIGHT at CAPITOL DRIVE-IN.............................................................SAN JOSE
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/324846-dukes-scco-movie-nights-2012-a.html
> 
> 6/3 WICKED RIDAZ CC 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW, HOP & CONCERT...........................................TURLOCK
> (@Stanislaus County Fairgrounds)
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/329351-wicked-ridaz-1st-annual-carshow-hop-concert-june-3rd-w-debbie-deb-connie-7.html#post15375745
> 
> 6/3 San Jo Show & Shine Super Mini-Fest.........................................................................SAN JOSE
> (Pizza Jack's 1600 Monterey Hwy, 95112...Info Frank 408 295-6456)
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/331780-san-jose-show-shine-super-mini-fest-sun-3-a.html
> 
> 6/9-10 INKING IN THE VALLEY TATTOO CONV. & CARSHOW..................................................MODESTO
> (@Double Tree Hotel 1000 K st. Modesto Center Plaza)
> 
> 6/10 LUXURIOuS C.C. and POPS FABRICATION 1ST ANNUAL BICYCLE SHOW.............................SAN JOSE
> (401 E.Taylor St. . 95112)
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/327744-luxurious-bike-club-pops-fabrication-1st-annual-bicycle-show-june-10th-2012-a.html
> 
> 6/10 DEVOTION CC 15th ANNUAL CARSHOW & CONCERT......................................................SACRAMENTO
> (@Natomas High School 3301 Fong Ranch rd.95834)
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/324919-devotion-c-t-c-car-show-sacramento-ca.html
> 
> 6/16 PRODIGAL SON'S CC, TIME 2 SHINE CC, & WAY OF LIFE CC 2nd ANNUAL PICNIC & HOP........AMERICAN CANYON
> (AMERICAN CANYON COMMUNITY PARK)
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/330851-time-2-shine-cc-prodigal-sons-2nd-annual-club-picnic.html
> 
> 6/16 SINFUL PLEASURES CC & WEST VALLEY MALL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND CAR SHOW................TRACY
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/323609-sinful-pleasures-cc-fathers-day-weekend-car-show-tracy-ca.html
> 
> 6/23 LUXURIOUS & SHOWSTOPPERS CAR SHOW....................................................................ANTIOCH
> (@Antioch/Contra Costa Fairgrounds 1201 W. Tenth St.94509)
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/322578-luxurious-show-stopperz-presents-bay-area-show-down-battle-bay-car-hop.html
> 
> 6/23 SAN JOSE BLVD NIGHTS..............................................................................................SAN JOSE
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/322761-san-jose-blvd-nights-2012-a.html
> 
> 6/24 NORCAL RIDAZ CAR SHOW & HOP.................................................................................STOCKTON
> (@Oak Grove park)
> 
> 6/30 6th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNIC.....................................................................................TURLOCK
> (@Donelly Park)
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/325121-6th-annual-layitlow-picnic-saturday-june-30th-2012-a.html
> 
> 6/30 ALL CLUBS BBQ ........................................................................................................SAN JOSE
> (@Lake Cunningham, for info call Steve @(408)677-0488 )
> 
> 
> *JULY
> *
> 7/1 STREETLOW MAGAZINE CARSHOW.................................................................................WOODLAND
> 
> 7/6 SONIC CHILL NIGHTS . hosted by IMPALAS CC.................................................................STOCKTON
> ​(@Sonic burgers 10354 Trinity parkway 95219)
> 
> 7/7 408 RYDERS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL BBQ.................................................................................SAN JOSE
> (Location TBA)
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/328713-408-ryders-c-c-2nd-annual-bbq-7-7-12-lake-cunningham.html
> 
> 7/14 Enchanted Creation CC ANNUAL X-MAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP......................................SAN LORENZO
> (Sam's Burgers 18401 Hesperian blvd. 94580)
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/322649-enchanted-creation-2012-christmas-july-toy-drive-car-hop.html
> 
> 7/14 BOMB DRIFTERZ CC 2nd ANNUAL BBQ...............................................................................SAN JOSE
> (@Cunningham Park at the Silver Creek Side .. from 11 to 5 pm)
> 
> 7/14 IMPALAS & NEW STYLE FUN IN THE SUN .........................................................................MODESTO
> 
> 7/21 PADRINOS CC & EXCANDALOW CC CARNITAS FEST PICNIC.............
> 
> 
> ._*MARTINEZ WATER FRONT PARK IN MARTINEZ
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...s-excandalow-car-clubs-2nd-carnitas-fest.html
> *_
> 
> 7/28 SHOWSTOPPERS 2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW..........................................................................ANTIOCH
> (@Antioch/Contra Costa Fairgrounds 1201 W. Tenth St.94509)
> 
> 7/28 San Jose cruize night....................................................................................................SAN JOSE
> (Location TBA)
> 
> 7/29 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW........................................................................................MERCED
> 
> 7/29 SANGRE LATINA CC of STOCKTON ANNUAL PICNIC..............................................................STOCKTON
> (@Oak Grove regional park)
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/330495-sangre-latina-cc-stockton-picnic.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*AUGUST*
> _
> 8/3 SONIC CHILL NIGHTS hosted by IMPALAS CC..............................................................STOCKTON
> ​(@Sonic burgers 10354 Trinity parkway 95219)
> 
> 8/4 DUKES C.C.MOVIE NIGHT at CAPITOL DRIVE-IN.............................................................SAN JOSE
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/324846-dukes-scco-movie-nights-2012-a.html
> 
> 8/4 IMPALAS MAGAZINE CAR SHOW & CONCERT..................................................................SAN JOSE
> LOCATION (TBA)
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...-super-custom-car-show-august-4th-2012-a.html
> 
> 8/12 SINFUL PLEASURES CC 15th ANNIVERSARY B.B.Q............................................(Location TBA)
> 
> 8/12 STREETLOW MAGAZINE CARSHOW..............................................................................SAN JOSE
> (@EVERGREEN COLLEGE )
> 
> 8/18 EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. 7 TH ANNUAL B.B.Q.......................................................................SAN JOSE
> (LOCATION T.B.A.)
> 
> 8/25 LOW CREATIONS 2ND ANNUAL SHOW AND SHINE..............................................................SAN FRANCISCO
> (@Bonanza Bar and Grill, 16 Toland st. 94110)
> 
> 8/26 FEDERATION CC 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q.................................................................................STOCKTON
> (@Mickie Grove park,)
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/327856-federation-c-c-3rd-annual-bbq.html
> 
> 
> *SEPTEMBER*
> 9/1 BAY AREA BOSSES FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY & TOY DRIVE .................................................SAN MATEO
> (Coyote Point, 1701 Coyote Point Dr. )
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/324002-bay-area-bosses-6th-annual.html
> 
> 9/2 FAMILY FIRST C.C & B.C. CAR SHOW.................................................................................SACRAMENTO
> (@Southgate Plaza 4542 Florin Road 95823. corner of Florin rd. & Franklin blvd.)
> 
> 9/7 SONIC CHILL NIGHTS hosted by IMPALAS CC......................................................................STOCKTON
> ​(@Sonic burgers 10354 Trinity parkway 95219)
> 
> 9/8 BLVD BOMBS CC FUNDRAISER & CAR SHOW...........................................................................SAN JOSE
> (@Berryessa flea market)
> 
> 9/15 INSPIRATIONS C.C. SF CHAPTER 2nd ANNUAL CRUISE N TACO FEST......................................SAN FRANCISCO
> (Location TBA)
> 
> 9/23 LIFES FINEST C.C...........................................................................................................NEWARK
> (@Swiss Park)
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/328281-lifes-finest-1st-annual-car-show-sept-23rd-2.html
> 
> 9/29 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CAR SHOW.....................................................................................WOODLAND
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/327423-2012-lowrider-magazine-tour-stop-yolo-county-fairgrounds.html
> 
> 9/30 LO*LYSTICS CAR SHOW.....................................................................(TBA)
> 
> 
> _*OCTOBER
> *_
> 10/5 SONIC CHILL NIGHTS hosted by IMPALAS CC.................................................STOCKTON
> ​(@Sonic burgers 10354 Trinity parkway 95219)
> 
> 10/7 FRISCOS FINEST CC 15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY DINNER & DANCE ............(Location TBA)
> ( from 7pm till midnight)
> 
> 10/27 LOW VINTAGE CC 11th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE...................................................HAYWARD
> ( K-Mart parking lot on the corner of Mission Blvd and Harder Rd)
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/329926-low-vintage-11th-annual-toy-drive.html
> 
> _*NOVEMBER
> *_11/3 BLVD BOMBS TOY DRIVE..............................................................................................SAN JOSE
> (@Berryessa flea market)
> 
> 11/10 IMPALAS CC Central Coast chpt. 15th ANNUALTOY DRIVE............................(Location TBA)
> 
> 11/17 UNTOUCHABLES CC & SICC SIDE CC 6th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE.............................................PITTSBURG
> (@2129 Harbor st. 94565 10am to 3pm)
> 
> 11/24 PRODIGAL SONS CC, TIME 2 SHINE CC, & WAY OF LIFE CC. TOY DRIVE.................................AMERICAN CANYON
> (Location TBA)
> 
> 11/24 FRISCOS FINEST CC 15th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE............................................(Location TBA)
> 
> 11/24 Viejitos and USO 10th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE..............................................................................SAN JOSE
> (Family life Christian Center, 801 hellyer ave.)
> 
> 
> 
> _*DECEMBER
> *_12/8 PRODIGAL SONS CC, TIME 2 SHINE CC & WAY OF LIFE CC TOY DRIVE....................................................VALLEJO
> (Location TBA)
> _______________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> _*OUT OF AREA EVENTS*_
> 
> 4/22 AZTEC IMAGE CC CUSTOM CARSHOW & HOP...................................................BAKERSFIELD Ca.
> (Kern County Museum 3801 Chester ave.)
> 
> 7/26SOFTIN 4th ANNUAL BENIFIT CAR SHOW/PIN UP CONTEST................................SANTA MARIA Ca.
> (@Santa Maria Fair Park)
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/313523-softins-4th-annual-benefit-all-car-show-hop-pin-up-contest.html
> 
> _*ADVERTISEMENTS*_
> 
> *DJ's & ENTERTAINMENT*
> 
> THE CHOLO DJ--Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike
> 
> *FOOD & CATERING*
> 
> MEXICAN FOOD by EL BOCA--NO PARTY TOO SMALL OR TOO BIG.
> ****SPECIAL PRICE FOR CAR CLUBS****
> For more info call Eduardo at (209)610-6316


----------



## coachduce

Save The Date Sunday June 24th in Winton Ca ..... The 1st Central Valley Summer Slam Car Show & Concert featuring a Latin Hip Hop Legend.... and more.
Flyer and more info to follow in the coming days....... 

By the Way don't forget to support Wicked Ridaz June 3rd Event @ the Stanislaus County Fairgrounds... that event should be poppin.....Central Valley love and support to the boys from Wicked Ridaz.


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63'




----------



## sean_2009

3 days away gente..


----------



## chinto67

Pittsburg down town show is back MAY 24th all the way to SEPT 6th... every thursdays for FREE


----------



## coachduce

Oh yes... don't forget to show love and support the Merced Custom Auto Show as well..... good show. great people.


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

THE HOMEBOY MAD said:


>


:thumbsup:
TTT


----------



## SINFUL1

coachduce said:


> Save The Date Sunday June 24th in Winton Ca ..... The 1st Central Valley Summer Slam Car Show & Concert featuring a Latin Hip Hop Legend.... and more.


*ADDED

*4/28 RELAY FOR LIFE CAR SHOW.......................................................................................TRACY
(West Valley Mall 3200 N.Naglee rd.)
*ADDED**
**
5/12 EAST UNION HIGH SCHOOL J.R.O.T.C FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW........................................MANTECA
(@East Union High School 1700 N.Union rd.)
ADDED*


----------



## ~NYK~

Cruise this Saturdy night starting at Sunsplash in Roseville there doing it once a month, last months was pretty cool had about 200 cars. I'm always looking for an excuse to cruise so i thought I would pass it on. heres a link http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000403774643#!/events/226892740742791/


----------



## SINFUL1

TTT


----------



## SHRKNDCE

Ttt


----------



## EL SOCIO




----------



## Bagged Sixty8

Aztec Creations CC 4th Annual BBQ flyer will be at [h=3]Lake *Cunningham Park - San Jose*, CA[/h]


----------



## SINFUL1

THIS THREAD AS TOLD BY ADMINS CANT BE UPDATED ANYMORE SO I STARTED A NEW THREAD THAT CAN BE. PLEASE USE THE NEW ONE ...........

LINK TO NEW TOPIC: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...-cal-events-2012-new-thread.html#post15465760


----------



## ANTDOGG

thanks for the add B


----------



## 925rider

TTT


----------



## LURCH63

t t t


----------



## SINFUL1




----------



## SINFUL1

*IM ABLE TO UPDATE AGAIN, HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SINFUL1

5/19 AZTEC CREATIONS 4th ANNIVERSARY B.B.Q.................................................................SAN JOSE
(*@Lake Cunningham, Ruby Creek site. food served from 1-3*)
*UPDATED LOCATION

**6/24 The 1st Central Valley Summer Slam Car Show & Concert........................................... ......WINTON
(@Winton middle school 6300 Cypress ave 95388)

UPDATED LOCATION*


----------



## exotic rider

I GOT THEM IN SAC. 
HIT ME UP..:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

****** SATURDAY MAY 11 ***** TOMORROW
my cousin JOHNNY MORENO
lost his HOUSE last week due to a house fire so they are having this
CAR WASH / FUND RAISER
to help his FAMILY OUT in there time of need right now they lost EVERYTHING
it going to be at LOS GALLOS on NORTHGATE FROM 8AM TILL ? PLEASE COME THREW AND SUPPORT*

HERE IS THERE F/B EVENT PAGE LINK 
https://www.facebook.com/events/200393653414024/
REPOST AND PASS THE WORD


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## SINFUL1




----------



## 68niou1

COME AND JOIN US FOR FIRT FRIDAYS CHILL AND CRUISE ... FOLLOWED BY SUNDAY STREETS CARSHOW AND CRUISE HERES THE DATES 
First Friday

June 1st
July 6th



Sunday Streets

June 3rd
July 1st
August 5th


----------



## one4SJ




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## Beer Run Bobby

~New Sunday Night Oldies Show in the 831~

5pm-12am on 1200AM KYAA OLDIES RADIO

The only LIVE Sunday Night Oldies Show in Central Cali! 

We only play oldies the listeners request, ONLY!

---> https://www.facebook.com/RadioKYAA <--- Check out last Sundays show on facebook! 

WE HAVE TONS OF LISTENERS FROM THE 831!


----------



## Coast One




----------



## SINFUL1

Coast One said:


>


*UPDATED LOCATION & TIMES*


----------



## SINFUL1

TTT


----------



## gmo442

add the Jun1 lowrider council San Francisco cruise 630pm
jun3 sunday streets 24th and harrison 10am-4p and cruise afterward

and the other events in july and august
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...-first-fridays-sunday-streets-la-mission.html


----------



## SINFUL1

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1




----------



## locs_650

**UPDATED****UPDATED****UPDATED****UPDATED****UPDATED**
9/22 BAY AREA BOSSES FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY & TOY DRIVE .................................................SAN LEANDRO
(MARINA in SAN LEANDRO)
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/324002-bay-area-bosses-6th-annual.html


----------



## SINFUL1

locs_650 said:


> **UPDATED****UPDATED****UPDATED****UPDATED****UPDATED**
> 9/22 BAY AREA BOSSES FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY & TOY DRIVE .................................................SAN LEANDRO
> (MARINA in SAN LEANDRO)
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/324002-bay-area-bosses-6th-annual.html


*UPDATED DATE AND LOCATION*


----------



## SINFUL1

*6/24 CHICANO LEGACY EAST BAY 6th ANNUAL CAR/BIKE SHOW CARNIVAL..............................FREMONT
(**Our Lady of Guadalupe School*, *40374 Fremont Blvd**, **Fremont, CA 94538*​*)**
ADDED*​


----------



## SINFUL1

*DATE CHANGE & UPDATED LOCATION
**MARK YOUR CALENDERS

8/11 SINFUL PLEASURES CC 15th ANNIVERSARY B.B.Q..............MANTECA
*(@WOODWARD PARK, 710 E.Woodward Rd. 95337 main picnic area)


----------



## SJ ALLDAY

Less than one month away!!


----------



## 925rider




----------



## SINFUL1

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1

ttt


----------



## SINFUL1

TTT


----------



## coachduce

THIS SUNDAY JUNE 24TH CENTRAL VALLEY SUMMER SLAM CAR SHOW & CONCERT in WINTON, CA www.cvsummerslam.com almost 200 awards ..... best of show $250 ...... people's choice $100........ live performances by JAYTEE (N2DEEP) MELLOW MAN ACE & CANDYMAN


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## watson rider

Watsonville Riders show n shine fundraiser

June 30th on freedom blvd Watsonville
Move in starts at 8 show from 10 to 3 All clubs welcome lowrider bikes welcome


----------



## watson rider

Ttt


----------



## SINFUL1

watson rider said:


> Watsonville Riders show n shine fundraiser
> 
> June 30th on freedom blvd Watsonville
> Move in starts at 8 show from 10 to 3 All clubs welcome lowrider bikes welcome


*ADDED* BUT STILL NEED AN ADDRESS (where on Freedom blvd.?? )


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## watson rider

Watsonville Riders show n shine fundraiser june 30 in watsonville 1983 freedom blvd 95076

move in starts at 8 show starts at 10 to 3 

10 bucks per car 5 bucks per lowlow bike
Trophys, music , rummage sale fun for the whole family


----------



## SINFUL1

watson rider said:


> Watsonville Riders show n shine fundraiser june 30 in watsonville 1983 freedom blvd 95076
> 
> move in starts at 8 show starts at 10 to 3
> 
> 10 bucks per car 5 bucks per lowlow bike
> Trophys, music , rummage sale fun for the whole family


*UPDATED ADRESS*:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## EL MOOSE

UPDATE 

Duke's movie night has up the date from 8-4-12 to August 11th 2012


----------



## 925rider




----------



## SINFUL1

TTT:nicoderm:


----------



## exotic rider

EXOTIC AUTO ACC. / TA CHIROPRACTIC 1ST ANNUAL 

CAR SHOW SEPT. 8TH

5850 STOCKTON BLVD. SACRAMENTO CA 95820
FLYER COMING SOON!:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1

exotic rider said:


> EXOTIC AUTO ACC. / TA CHIROPRACTIC 1ST ANNUAL
> 
> CAR SHOW SEPT. 8TH
> 
> 5850 STOCKTON BLVD. SACRAMENTO CA 95820
> FLYER COMING SOON!:thumbsup:


*ADDED*


----------



## SINFUL1

EL MOOSE said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Duke's movie night has up the date from 8-4-12 to August 11th 2012


*UPDATED DATE *


----------



## ralph9577

* ** California Youth Authority Annual Car Show Sep 15th, Stockton Ca. **
An Impalas Car Club supported event 
Come make a Difference in a Youth's Life. 
This is a correctional facility background checks are required before entry. 
Any questions about the car show or background checks please contact,
Lisa 209-342-8520 [email protected] * 

*You could change a troubled youth's life! *​


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

IMPALAS MAGAZINE SAN JOSE SUPER BENEFIT CAR SHOW SATURDAY AUGUST 4TH WILL BE HELD AT 590 SHAWNEE LN SAN JOSE CA 95123 IN CONJUNCTION WITH THE 30TH ANNIVERSARY OF THE MOVIE THE DUKE OF EARL! IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO CALL US AT 408-314-4686 THANK YOU.......


----------



## SINFUL1

Cadillac1 said:


> Big Fish will be there filming and we are going to ride to William Land Park after the show. Come out and support.


*ADDED*


----------



## SJDEUCE

http://www.facebook.com/events/356153464458011/

[URL]http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/341150-san-jose-blvd-nights.html[/URL]


----------



## chicanolegacysf

T T T B )


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

This a open show and bbq wire wheels are welcome.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

RELENTLESS C.C. said:


> This a open show and bbq wire wheels are welcome.


Sacramento kustoms
Open house & free car show
And bbq.*
Open to all cars*
This show supports lowriders and all kustom Cars. And all car clubs*
Friday night july 20th 5-pm-11pm

Bands food cars tattoos*

Down town sac
769 N.16th st.
Sacramento ca

Contact info @ 916-548-5649


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

GET READY FOR OCT 6 2012..WICKED RIDAZ CC WILL BE HOSTING..THE 4TH STREET PARK..OLD SCHOOL REUNION....2ND ANNUAL IN MODESTO CALIFAZ.....FLYER COMING SOON....:thumbsup:


----------



## NellyNell

*We're keeping the tradition and so we will continue with The Marina,San Leandro ....*


----------



## LURCH63

ttt


----------



## sideshow60

*Union City CA, Bay Bombs Annual Car show Aug 18th 2012*


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## EL*Padrino*

*We invite you to come early we will be serving BREAKFAST starting at 7:30 till we run out*
*choriso & egg's*
*fresh sweet bread*
*donuts plus hot fresh coffee
*


----------



## 68niou1

*can you post taco fest is cancelled in sept.15 th 2012 


TACO FEST CANCELLED THANK YOU AND SORRY FOR THE INCONVENIENCE !!!! *


----------



## sjshows

9/22 San Jose High Show & Shine Festival Fundraiser
Customs Classics Lowriders Trucks Motorcycles and Bikes
Kool Katz, Jimmy D Stone Cold and more bands TBS
All Day
Fundraiser for 150th school anniversary and proceeds to Youth Sports Programs
Covered by San Jose TV Cali Scenes TV info 408 295-6456


----------



## brn2hop

SINFUL1 said:


> *ADDED*


WHAT UP BRO ................I FOUND U.........:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

*Impala aNd Caprice Showcase & Fundraiser - Downtown Sacramento, CA*

We're trying to bring together the Genres for a good time & cause.


----------



## Sangre Latina

we invite all Car Clubs to come and enjoy a day at the park and lowrider car get together, we'll provide food and drinks this Sunday July 29


----------



## EL PATRON

Please delete the Bay area bosses chicken by the bay September 1st date..... 
*it has been re-scheduled to September 22nd at the San Leandro Marina*


----------



## SINFUL1

*SINFUL PLEASURES C.C. 15th ANNIVERSARY BBQ 
AUGUST 11TH 2012
@WOODWARD PARK in MANTECA Ca.*









*COME AND CELEBRATE 15 YEARS WITH OUR FAMILY WITH A DAY OF GETTING TOGETHER, RELAXIN & REMINISING WITH FRIEND & FAMILYS*
FOOD chicken, burgers, dogs, and hot links(WHILE IT LASTS)
RAFFLES prizes & 50/50
JUMP HOUSE for the kids(TBA)


----------



## SINFUL1

[



JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> GET READY FOR OCT 6 2012..WICKED RIDAZ CC WILL BE HOSTING..THE 4TH STREET PARK..OLD SCHOOL REUNION....2ND ANNUAL IN MODESTO CALIFAZ.....FLYER COMING SOON....:thumbsup:


*ADDED*



EXCANDALOW said:


>


*ADDED*


----------



## SINFUL1

68niou1 said:


> *can you post taco fest is cancelled in sept.15 th 2012
> 
> 
> TACO FEST CANCELLED THANK YOU AND SORRY FOR THE INCONVENIENCE !!!! *


*SORRY TO HEAR THAT, I UPDATED THE LIST*



sjshows said:


> 9/22 San Jose High Show & Shine Festival Fundraiser
> Customs Classics Lowriders Trucks Motorcycles and Bikes
> Kool Katz, Jimmy D Stone Cold and more bands TBS
> All Day
> Fundraiser for 150th school anniversary and proceeds to Youth Sports Programs
> Covered by San Jose TV Cali Scenes TV info 408 295-6456
> View attachment 514854


*ADDED*



[email protected] said:


> We're trying to bring together the Genres for a good time & cause.


*ADDED*



EL PATRON said:


> Please delete the Bay area bosses chicken by the bay September 1st date.....
> *it has been re-scheduled to September 22nd at the San Leandro Marina*


*UPDATED EVENT ON LIST*


----------



## fatboy209

*Untouchables BBQ*








Add to Calendar!


----------



## locs_650




----------



## 1SEXY80

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*



Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## [email protected]

Changed the date on our show, my bad.


----------



## freky78




----------



## Oso64

fatboy209 said:


> View attachment 519317
> 
> Add to Calendar!



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Ttt


----------



## ciscosfc

San Francisco Lowrider Council Presents: 1st Annual Mexican Independence Day Cruise! 
Saturday September 15th 2012
3pm meet up on Silver Ave and Mission St bridge. 
ALL Car Clubs and Solo Riders Welcome!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...t-annual-mexican-independence-day-cruise.html

THANKS SINFUL!!!!


----------



## freky78

:thumbsup:


----------



## FirstRight

I am looking for sponsorship to be able to go to The Streetlow Carshow at Evergreen, I am an artistic talent, and have access to models all over san jose. I am trying to get my posters and more done. Here is a sample work. 


















This poster below was designed for the Bomb United Car Show in April. This was designed for George. 









I am planning to bring this model to this event. I am looking for Sponsorship for her and I.


----------



## SINFUL1

*SINFUL PLEASURES C.C. 15th ANNIVERSARY BBQ 
AUGUST 11TH 2012
@WOODWARD PARK in MANTECA Ca.
**10 am to 5 pm or whenever
**
From 99 North or South:
Take Hwy 120 west, exit Main St, Turn right on Main St, turn left on Woodward Rd. Park is located on right hand side.

From the Bay Area:
Take Hwy 120 East, exit Main St, turn left on Main St, turn left on Woodward Rd. Park is located on right hand side.

City of Manteca would appreciate no alcoholic beverages. Please act responsibly :biggrin:.









COME AND CELEBRATE 15 YEARS WITH OUR FAMILY WITH A DAY OF GETTING TOGETHER, RELAXIN & REMINISING WITH FRIEND & FAMILYS
FOOD chicken, burgers, dogs, and hot links(WHILE IT LASTS)
RAFFLES prizes & 50/50

EVENT LINK:*http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/342674-sinful-pleasures-c-c-15th-anniversary-bbq.html


----------



## SINFUL1

fatboy209 said:


> View attachment 519317
> 
> Add to Calendar!


*ADDED*



1SEXY80 said:


> CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012_*
> 
> 
> 
> Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
> *(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)
> 
> 
> This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development.
> *Special Attractions:*
> 
> *LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
> *Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
> *Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families.
> *UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
> *Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State
> *NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
> *Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
> *Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!!
> *Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
> _*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*.
> Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
> ​


*ADDED* TO OUT OF ARE SECTION



ciscosfc said:


> San Francisco Lowrider Council Presents: 1st Annual Mexican Independence Day Cruise!
> Saturday September 15th 2012
> 3pm meet up on Silver Ave and Mission St bridge.
> ALL Car Clubs and Solo Riders Welcome!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...t-annual-mexican-independence-day-cruise.html
> 
> THANKS SINFUL!!!!


*ADDED*


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## ricardo labrador

ttt


----------



## SINFUL1

*SINFUL PLEASURES C.C. 15th ANNIVERSARY BBQ 
****This SATURDAY****
AUGUST 11TH 2012
@WOODWARD PARK in MANTECA Ca.
**10 am to 5 pm or whenever
**
From 99 North or South:
Take Hwy 120 west, exit Main St, Turn right on Main St, turn left on Woodward Rd. Park is located on right hand side.

From the Bay Area:
Take Hwy 120 East, exit Main St, turn left on Main St, turn left on Woodward Rd. Park is located on right hand side.









COME AND CELEBRATE 15 YEARS WITH OUR FAMILY WITH A DAY OF GETTING TOGETHER, RELAXIN & REMINISING WITH FRIEND & FAMILYS
FOOD chicken, burgers, dogs, and hot links(WHILE IT LASTS)
RAFFLES prizes & 50/50*


----------



## LURCH63

-ttt-


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## watson rider

WATSONVILLE RIDERS CC. 5yr ANNEVERSARY CAR SHOW SEPTEMBER 16 2012
. AT 355 HARVEST DRIVE . 
WATSONVILLE CA 95076 

THIS SHOW WILL BE COVER BY STREETLOW MAG.

Move in starts at 7am Show starts at 10:30 till 4pm 

Music, trophys , raffels , fun for the whole family Free to public
$20 to reg a car 10 for lowlow bikes


----------



## LURCH63

ttt


----------



## SINFUL1

watson rider said:


> WATSONVILLE RIDERS CC. 5yr ANNEVERSARY CAR SHOW SEPTEMBER 16 2012
> . AT 355 HARVEST DRIVE .
> WATSONVILLE CA 95076
> 
> THIS SHOW WILL BE COVER BY STREETLOW MAG.
> 
> Move in starts at 7am Show starts at 10:30 till 4pm
> 
> Music, trophys , raffels , fun for the whole family Free to public
> $20 to reg a car 10 for lowlow bikes


*UPDATED LOCATION*


----------



## ralph9577

** California Youth Authority Car & Bike show on Saturday Sep 15th in Stockton Ca. 
Dead line for forms is Sep 5th. Come and "Make a Difference in a Youth's Life!" * *Entry 7am-8am **Show is 9am-1pm**
For further information contact Lisa 209-342-8520. I can email or fax you the forms. [email protected]
*​


----------



## ralph9577

** California Youth Authority Car & Bike show on Saturday Sep 15th in Stockton Ca. 
Dead line for forms is Sep 5th. Come and "Make a Difference in a Youth's Life!" * *Entry 7am-8am **Show is 9am-1pm**
For further information contact Lisa 209-342-8520. I can email or fax you the forms. [email protected]
*


----------



## ralph9577

*California Youth Authority Car & Bike show on Saturday Sep 15th in Stockton Ca*

** California Youth Authority Car & Bike show on Saturday Sep 15th in Stockton Ca. 
Dead line for forms is Sep 5th. Come and "Make a Difference in a Youth's Life!" **Entry 7am-8am **Show is 9am-1pm 
For further information contact Lisa 209-342-8520. I can email or fax you the forms. [email protected]
*


----------



## ralph9577

*California Youth Authority Car & Bike show on Saturday Sep 15th in Stockton Ca.*

** California Youth Authority Car & Bike show on Saturday Sep 15th in Stockton Ca. 
Dead line for forms is Sep 5th. Come and "Make a Difference in a Youth's Life!" * *Entry 7am-8am **Show is 9am-1pm**
For further information contact Lisa 209-342-8520. I can email or fax you the forms. [email protected]
*​

*







*


----------



## ralph9577

*California Youth Authority Car & Bike show on Saturday Sep 15th in Stockton Ca*

** California Youth Authority Car & Bike show on Saturday Sep 15th in Stockton Ca. 
Dead line for forms is Sep 5th. Come and "Make a Difference in a Youth's Life!" **Entry 7am-8am **Show is 9am-1pm**
For further information contact Lisa 209-342-8520. I can email or fax you the forms. [email protected]
*


----------



## eastbay_drop




----------



## sjshows

*Color Fest Show & Shine San Jose High Anniversary Fundraiser*


----------



## sjshows

_8/22 Color Fest Show & Shine San Jose High Anniversary Fundraiser
__
24th and Julian Sts SJ 95116 info DJ Frank 408 295-6456 (Not 12th)

Set-up 9-11am Pre-reg 8 am Show & Shine 11am to 4 pm, Awards 3:30 pm.

DJs, entertainment, dancers,contests, prizes an more

Video for Comcast Crea TV Ch 15, Layitlow, Facebook

Magazine coverage_


----------



## SINFUL1

sjshows said:


> _8/22 Color Fest Show & Shine San Jose High Anniversary Fundraiser
> __
> 24th and Julian Sts SJ 95116 info DJ Frank 408 295-6456 (Not 12th)
> 
> Set-up 9-11am Pre-reg 8 am Show & Shine 11am to 4 pm, Awards 3:30 pm.
> 
> DJs, entertainment, dancers,contests, prizes an more
> 
> Video for Comcast Crea TV Ch 15, Layitlow, Facebook
> 
> Magazine coverage_


*ADDED*


----------



## SINFUL1

eastbay_drop said:


>


*UPDATED ADDRESS ON THE LIST*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

*LAY IT LOW LINK SHOWS N EVENTS 

** FAMILY FIRST 2nd ANNUAL SHOW N SHINE **


FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE LINK 
**https://www.facebook.com/events/222526514532760* ​


----------



## SINFUL1

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *LAY IT LOW LINK SHOWS N EVENTS
> 
> ** FAMILY FIRST 2nd ANNUAL SHOW N SHINE **
> 
> 
> FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE LINK
> **https://www.facebook.com/events/222526514532760* ​


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

*What's up Sinful. Can you add our Toy Drive/Bowling event to the calendar. Thank you.*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/344556-luxurious-nor-cal-toy-drive-fund-raiser-dec-2nd-2012-a.html


*Mark your Calendars Sunday December 2nd 2012.
Luxurious Car Club will be hosting 
"Bowling Fundraiser at Delta Bowl - Toy Drive for Love A Child"
10am-3pm $10 person (Includes 2 games of bowling & shoe rental). Car Show during the event.
Delta Bowl 3300 Delta Fair Blvd. Antioch Ca. 925-757-5424*


----------



## djmikethecholodj

THE CHOLO DJ available for Toy Drives. Call for available dates. 323. 557.2854 Mike.
NOT JUST ANOTHER DJ!!!!!


----------



## orta63

SINFUL1 said:


> *ADDED*


. Date changed? From 9/22 to 8/22?


----------



## SINFUL1

orta63 said:


> . Date changed? From 9/22 to 8/22?


so the show is on a Wednesday?????


----------



## 1SEXY80

_*THIS WEEKEND SUNDAY THE 26th
*_
CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*




LINK - http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...s-super-benefit-car-show-aug-26th-2012-a.html*_​


----------



## SINFUL1

TTT


----------



## ImpalasYC

Ite 100 yuba city. Ca







sunday august 26 11OO garden hwy yuba city ca


----------



## ImpalasYC




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## STKN209




----------



## Mrs.Navarro

hey i just visited a site that you can post your shows and events Lots of people from the bay-area supports it, take a look and post under car shows and events at www.lowriderdreams.com


----------



## SIXX5SS

SIXX5SS said:


> .................SAVE THE DATE.......................
> _IMPALAS CENTRAL COAST 15TH ANNUAL TOYDRIVE
> NOV.10TH - (LOCATION TBA)_


address is
411 San Felipe Rd. 
Hollister,ca

Move in is 8-11 
show starts at 11-3


----------



## exotic rider

CANCELED:banghead:
SORRY THE DR. HAD TO DELAY THE SHOW FOR NOW.
BUT WILL BE HOSTING SOMETHING REAL SOON..

TBA




9/8 EXOTIC AUTO ACC. / TA CHIROPRACTIC 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW SEPT. 8TH..........................................SACRAMENTO
(5850 Stockton blvd. 95820)


----------



## ralph9577

*Friends Outside Car & Motorcycle Show Sep 8th Stockton*

*Please add * "Friends Outside" Car & Motorcycle Show Sep 8th *10am-3pm 
**Weber* *Point* *Marina** in Stockton 
Contact Lisa Paez at (209) 955-0701 [email protected] 
*​_*Friends Outside is in need of donations, volunteers, sponsors, food and other vendors, and individuals or groups who would like to enter their car or motorcycle in the event.*_* Friends Outside is a non profit community based organization that was founded over 50 years ago. We are a pro-active child and family advocate helping families, children, of incarcerated inmates.
*


----------



## sjshows

*San Jose High Show & Shine Sept. 22*







Bands - JC Smith Blues and Maxx Cabello Bands, James Brown Tribute Band - Tamale Contest, DJs, Entries $15 and $5 call 408 295-6456 Frank B-4 deadline! Covered by Cali Scenes TV an Impala Mag.


----------



## SINFUL1

STKN209 said:


>


*ADDED*


SIXX5SS said:


> address is
> 411 San Felipe Rd.
> Hollister,ca
> 
> Move in is 8-11
> show starts at 11-3


*UPDATED*



exotic rider said:


> CANCELED:banghead:
> SORRY THE DR. HAD TO DELAY THE SHOW FOR NOW.
> BUT WILL BE HOSTING SOMETHING REAL SOON..
> 
> TBA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/8 EXOTIC AUTO ACC. / TA CHIROPRACTIC 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW SEPT. 8TH..........................................SACRAMENTO
> (5850 Stockton blvd. 95820)


*UPDATED*


----------



## STKN209

SINFUL1 said:


> *ADDED*
> 
> *UPDATED*
> 
> 
> *UPDATED*


thanks brandon...:h5:


----------



## SINFUL1

*9/8 MEMORIAL FUNDRAISER CARWASH FOR DAVID"COLOGNE" BARNETT.........STOCKTON
**(Quality Tires n Wheels 2537 Waterloo Rd Time: 10 am until sun goes down)
*http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...y-september-8th-2012-lay-m-low-cc-member.html 
*ADDED
*


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

SJDEUCE said:


> http://www.facebook.com/events/356153464458011/
> 
> [URL]http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/341150-san-jose-blvd-nights.html[/URL]


CANT WAIT ONE MORE DAY ITS THAT TIME AGIN FOLKS ITS GOIN DOWN IN SAN JOSE THIS SATURDAY SEPT 8TH SAN JOSE BLVD NIGHTS ALL CAR CLUBS AN SOLO RIDERS AN OUT OF TOWNERS WELCOME IF YOU HAVE HOPPERS BRING THEM OUT TOO LETS SEE THEM HOP THIS EVENT STARTS AT 5:00 FIRST MEETIN LOCATION SAME AS ALWAYS STORY N WHITE RD AT THE SAN JOSE BLUE JEANS SHOPPIN CENTER WE WILL BE HANGING OUT THERE TILE 10:00 ONCE 10:00 HITS WE WILL ALL LOAD UP AN START CRUISING TO SECOND LOCATION STORY N KING WERE WILL BE CRUISING THE STREETS SO WASH AN SHINE THEM RIDES UP AN CHARGE THEM BATTERYS UP BRING THE RIDES OUT COME CRUISE THEM AN SHOW THEM OFF HIT YOUR SWITCHES THIS CRUISE NIGHT EVENT ALWAYS CRACKIN AN GETS BETTER AN BETTER EVERY TIME THIS EVENT COMES UP SO COME JOIN US LETS GET THIS SHIT CRACKIN ALSO STREETLOW AN JIMMYS LOWLOWS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TAKIN PICS AN VIDEO RECORDIN THIS CRUISE NIGHT EVENT PLZ PASS ON THE INFO ON THIS EVENT THANKS


----------



## lowridetillidie

On October 6 they are having a fire safety event and the fire fighters asked if there could be some lowriders out there so let's make it happened for them..also my manager at home depot asked what can home he do to bring a lot of cars that day ..I told him to raffle some tools off and food..any other suggestions? Let me know you can call me at 9169971823 names Rigo


----------



## 66ragtop




----------



## SINFUL1

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

_*YOU CAN NOW PURCHASE YOUR ON-LINE PRE-SALE TICKETS FOR $15.00
JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW
*_








http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form14/index.html*


CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY









**This is a Saturday evening show being held 
September 29, 2012 form 3:00pm to 10:00pm 
at the Yolo County Fairgrounds. 
*_*We are bringing the ORIGINAL artists of WAR to perform their most iconic hit, 
'LOWRIDER", and all their other classic WAR music.
The LOWRIDER BAND, may not have their WAR name, but they still got their WAR sound.
Probably because they ARE WAR. 
*__*Do not miss out on this once in a lifetime event. *_
*Your can purchase your pre-sale tickets for $15.00 
on-line at Lowrider Magazine 35th Anniversary Celebration Sept 29. 2012 Pre-saleTickets 
 or you can but them at several ticket outlets in the area going on-sale 
Friday at these locations below.*

Barney's

15 w main st
woodland ca 95695
ph#530 662-6376

King of fades 
barbershop
inside the county fair mall
1264 e. gibson rd suite A115
woodland ca
ph#530 402-1201


*Dimple Records*
*Arden
2433 Arden Way
Sacramento, CA 95825

Phone:
(916) 925- 2600
*
*
*
*Broadway
2500 16th St
Sacramento, CA 95818

Phone:
(916) 441- 2500









*


*WERE GETTING CLOSE TO THIS MAJOR EVENT
*
_*YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!*_

_*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds *_
_*we will be celebrating
35 years of Lowrider Magazine history
*__*We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.*_

*For more information contact (916)204-8926*









_*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUPER-SHOW*_
*THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
3pm to 10pm


*FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*


*http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html*

*
TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW

http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/1Sept29registrationForm-2.pdf

*











*OK HERE IS THE FLOOR PLAN OF THE FAIRGROUNDS 
FOR THE SEPT. 29, 2012 
SATURDAY HOT LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOW
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35th ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION 
*

​
*3pm to 10pm
:thumbsup:
11 DAYS AWAY

​


*








*MOVE-IN WILL BEGIN 
FRIDAY MORNING 8am to 11pm
*​


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I KNOW THE NORTHERN CALIFORNIA LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
> IS READY TO WELCOME EVERYONE FROM EVERYWHERE
> SHOWING WHAT A STRONG LOWRIDER FAMILIA WE ARE HERE
> *
> *THIS IS ONE SHOW YOU DON'T WANT MISS
> IT'S A ONCE IN A LIFETIME EVENT
> TO TAKE PART IN HISTORY IN
> CELEBRATING LOWRIDER MAGAZINES 35TH ANNIVERSARY
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> IN THE LIFE OF LOWRIDING
> 1977-2012
> *​


----------



## 66ragtop




----------



## Ritchie Ritch

*Don't forget to save this date.
December 2nd Luxurious Car Club will be hosting its Annual Toy Drive At The Delta Bowl. All toys will be donated to "Love -A-Child Missions, Homeless Recovery Shelter"

*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

*TO THE TOP 
4 ALL THE END OF THE YEAR GET DOWNS
*:rimshot::thumbsup::thumbsup::rimshot:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

N. Cali keep putting it down for tha Lowriding world


----------



## SINFUL1

*Date changed from the Sat 6th to Sun 7th 
PLEASE UPDATE THIS ON YOUR CALENDERS
*
10/7 UNTOUCHABLES CC ANNUAL BBQ....................................................................................STOCKTON
(@Micke Grove Park, 11793 Micke Grove Rd. $5 park entry)


----------



## Oso64

SINFUL1 said:


> *Date changed from the Sat 6th to Sun 7th
> PLEASE UPDATE THIS ON YOUR CALENDERS
> *
> 10/7 UNTOUCHABLES CC ANNUAL BBQ....................................................................................STOCKTON
> (@Micke Grove Park, 11793 Micke Grove Rd. $5 park entry)


Thanks for updating this bro!!!!


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

View attachment 543327


----------



## EL PATRON

This saturday come out show your rides have some chicken and support the family Thanks!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *TO THE TOP
> 4 ALL THE END OF THE YEAR GET DOWNS
> *:rimshot::thumbsup::thumbsup::rimshot:





408CADDYCREW_G said:


> N. Cali keep putting it down for tha Lowriding world





EL PATRON said:


> This saturday come out show your rides have some chicken and support the family Thanks!
> View attachment 543645



:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*YOU CAN NOW PURCHASE YOUR ON-LINE PRE-SALE TICKETS FOR $15.00
> JUST CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form14/index.html*
> 
> 
> CELEBRATING 35YRS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE HISTORY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **This is a Saturday evening show being held
> September 29, 2012 form 3:00pm to 10:00pm
> at the Yolo County Fairgrounds.
> *_*We are bringing the ORIGINAL artists of WAR to perform their most iconic hit,
> 'LOWRIDER", and all their other classic WAR music.
> The LOWRIDER BAND, may not have their WAR name, but they still got their WAR sound.
> Probably because they ARE WAR.
> *__*Do not miss out on this once in a lifetime event. *_
> *Your can purchase your pre-sale tickets for $15.00
> on-line at Lowrider Magazine 35th Anniversary Celebration Sept 29. 2012 Pre-saleTickets
> or you can but them at several ticket outlets in the area going on-sale
> Friday at these locations below.*
> 
> Barney's
> 
> 15 w main st
> woodland ca 95695
> ph#530 662-6376
> 
> King of fades
> barbershop
> inside the county fair mall
> 1264 e. gibson rd suite A115
> woodland ca
> ph#530 402-1201
> 
> 
> *Dimple Records*
> *Arden
> 2433 Arden Way
> Sacramento, CA 95825
> 
> Phone:
> (916) 925- 2600
> *
> *
> *
> *Broadway
> 2500 16th St
> Sacramento, CA 95818
> 
> Phone:
> (916) 441- 2500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *WERE GETTING CLOSE TO THIS MAJOR EVENT
> *
> _*YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LEFT OUT OF THIS MAJOR EVENT!!!!!*_
> 
> _*This Sept 29, 2012 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds *_
> _*we will be celebrating
> 35 years of Lowrider Magazine history
> *__*We hope to see everyone there to be a part of this celebration.*_
> 
> *For more information contact (916)204-8926*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SUPER-SHOW*_
> *THIS WILL BE A SATURDAY EVENING SHOW *
> 3pm to 10pm
> 
> 
> *FOR ON-LINE REGISTRATION CLICK ON LINK:*
> 
> 
> *http://fs20.formsite.com/Lowrider/form13/index.html*
> 
> *
> TO PRINT OUR REGISTRATION FORM CLICK ON LINK BELOW
> 
> http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/1Sept29registrationForm-2.pdf
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OK HERE IS THE FLOOR PLAN OF THE FAIRGROUNDS
> FOR THE SEPT. 29, 2012
> SATURDAY HOT LOWRIDER NIGHT SHOW
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 35th ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION
> *
> 
> ​
> *3pm to 10pm
> :thumbsup:
> 11 DAYS AWAY
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MOVE-IN WILL BEGIN
> FRIDAY MORNING 8am to 11pm
> *​
> 
> 
> LaReinaDelMundo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I KNOW THE NORTHERN CALIFORNIA LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
> IS READY TO WELCOME EVERYONE FROM EVERYWHERE
> SHOWING WHAT A STRONG LOWRIDER FAMILIA WE ARE HERE
> *
> *THIS IS ONE SHOW YOU DON'T WANT MISS
> IT'S A ONCE IN A LIFETIME EVENT
> TO TAKE PART IN HISTORY IN
> CELEBRATING LOWRIDER MAGAZINES 35TH ANNIVERSARY
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> IN THE LIFE OF LOWRIDING
> 1977-2012
> *​
> 
> 
> 
> 7 days away!!!
> Those who are attending Lowrider Magazine 35th Anniversary Celebration. Because it is an evening show from 3pm to 10pm & my lowrider familia will be partying I have made arrangements with the fairgrounds & security so that all of you can enjoy the celebration with out having to worry about breaking down your display & be able to leave everything till morning. I wanted make sure that everyone is taken cared of & have a great time. It's my way of saying thank you to the biggest & greatest familia. God bless everyone were 7 days away to making history!!​
Click to expand...


----------



## Oso64

Come and enjoy some free food, good music, and kick it with the lowrider familia :thumbsup:


----------



## Oso64




----------



## 66ragtop

66ragtop said:


>


Happening Next weekend!


----------



## knightbandit88

_*Here are some videos of past events in San Jo of this year 2012 ENJOY*_!:drama:






























































To subscribe us at @ youtube here's the link 
http://www.youtube.com/user/JLLP2011

For more info or contact click on the links below


----------



## 66ragtop

66ragtop said:


> Happening Next weekend!


Our 15 year Dinner Dance has been sold out. Thanks to all that purchased tickets and sorry for those that were not able to purchase any. There are no more open spots and tickets will not be available at the door. Event is an entry by ticket only.
Once again, thank you and see you this weekend


----------



## LURCH63

ttt


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

View attachment 549532


----------



## knightbandit88

Jimmy's Low Low Production just uploaded a new video..Watsonville Riders C.C. 5th Anniversary Car Show 2012 here's the link below..Enjoy


----------



## Oso64

See You Guys Tomorrow!!!!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## LURCH63

Oso64 said:


> See You Guys Tomorrow!!!!


How the hell did I not see this:facepalm:right in my neck of the woods to.


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## exotic rider




----------



## eastbay_drop

Life's Finest will be having our annual toy drive Sunday November 18th at the les Schwab tires in fremont


----------



## EL MOOSE

knightbandit88 said:


> _*Here are some videos of past events in San Jo of this year 2012 ENJOY*_!:drama:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To subscribe us at @ youtube here's the link
> http://www.youtube.com/user/JLLP2011
> 
> For more info or contact click on the links below



T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1

TTT


----------



## BlvdBombs

Thank you for helping everyone with posting their events. 

Our Toy Drive was moved to November 10, 2012 because a wonderful friend of ours is having a baby shower for his beautiful daughter and son in law. 
And we couldn't miss it. Tommy has always supported everything we do and we are grateful.
Jimmy thank you for letting us know about the date, we are grateful for the pictures and videos and all your support. Your hard work is appreciated.

www.blvdbombs.com 

http://sylvias39.com/Charities2.html
 













SINFUL1 said:


> TRYING TO GET A JUMP ON *2012 *EVENTS EARLY IF YOU ALREADY HAVE DATES SET OR IN THE WORKS POST EM UP!
> THIS LIST IS FOR NOR CAL, BAY AREA, TRI-VALLEY, CENTRAL VALLEY, etc..... 408, 650, 510, 415, 209, 707, 925, 916, 530, 831
> 
> *****UPDATED DAILY***(as of 10/23)***
> 
> 
> OCTOBER
> *
> 
> *10/27 LOW VINTAGE CC 11th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE............HAYWARD
> (** K-Mart parking lot on the corner of Mission Blvd and Harder Rd)
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/329926-low-vintage-11th-annual-toy-drive.html
> 
> *10/28* *LAYMLOW ANUAL BBQ....................................EAST PALO ALTO
> (@Jack Ferrell Park on Fordham st.)
> 
> *_*
> NOVEMBER
> *_
> 11/3 BLVD BOMBS TOY DRIVE...................................................................................................SAN JOSE
> (@Berryessa flea market)
> 
> 11/10 IMPALAS CC Central Coast chpt. 15th ANNUALTOY DRIVE.....................................................HOLLISTER
> (411 San Felipe Rd. Move in is 8-11 show starts at 11-3)
> 
> 11/17 UNTOUCHABLES CC & SICC SIDE CC 6th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE...................................................PITTSBURG
> (@2129 Harbor st. 94565 10am to 3pm)
> 
> 11/18 LIFES FINEST ANNUALTOY DRIVE..........................................................................................FREMONT
> (@les Schwab tires )
> 
> 11/24 FRISCOS FINEST CC 15th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE............................................(Location TBA)
> 
> 11/24 Viejitos and USO 10th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE..............................................................................SAN JOSE
> (Family life Christian Center, 801 hellyer ave.)
> 
> 
> 
> _*DECEMBER
> *_
> 12/2 LUXURIOUS C.C. BOWLING FUNDRAISER at DELTA BOWL-TOY DRIVE For LOVE A CHILD........................ANTIOCH
> (@ Delta Bowl 3300 Delta Fair blvd )
> 
> OUT OF AREA EVENTS
> 
> 
> *10/14 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SUPER SHOW....................LAS VEGAS, Nv.
> (Cashman field E.Las Vegas blvd)*
> 
> _*ADVERTISEMENTS*_
> 
> *DJ's & ENTERTAINMENT*
> 
> THE CHOLO DJ--Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike
> 
> *FOOD & CATERING*
> 
> MEXICAN FOOD by EL BOCA--NO PARTY TOO SMALL OR TOO BIG.
> ****SPECIAL PRICE FOR CAR CLUBS****
> For more info call Eduardo at (209)610-6316


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## SINFUL1

BlvdBombs said:


> Thank you for helping everyone with posting their events.
> 
> Our Toy Drive was moved to November 10, 2012 because a wonderful friend of ours is having a baby shower for his beautiful daughter and son in law.
> And we couldn't miss it. Tommy has always supported everything we do and we are grateful.
> Jimmy thank you for letting us know about the date, we are grateful for the pictures and videos and all your support. Your hard work is appreciated.
> 
> 
> www.blvdbombs.com
> 
> http://sylvias39.com/Charities2.html
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 559843


*CHANGED DATE TO 11/10

*DEVOTION CC 15th ANNUAL TOY RUN............................................... ..............................................SACR AMENTO
(meeting at 8:30a @ Wal-Mart.departing at 9:30a, cruise around Sac, and end [email protected] William Land Park)
topic link: Devotion Car & Truck Club 15th Annual Toy Run - Sacramento
*ADDED*

12/8 PRIMOS CC hosts MALAGA CARSHOW, HOP, & TOYDRIVE.......................................... .....................FRESNO
(3582 S.Winery, FREE entry with un-opened toy)
topic link:Malaga Car show Dec 8th (Fresno CA)
*ADDED*

12/9 SOLANOS FINEST CC 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE............................................. ...............................DIXON
topic link:SOLANOS FINEST 3RD ANNUAL TOY DRIVE.Sun December 9th 2012
*ADDED*

12/10 DARLING DANIKA CALENDAR RELESE PARTY TOY DRIVE & CARSHOW ............................................CITRUS HIGHTS
(Shakers Pub 5940 Sperry dr.)
topic link:DARLING DANIKA'S 2012 CALENDAR RELEASE PARTY
*ADDED*

12/15 Tuf-E-Nuf customs 5th annual ToyS for kids.............................................. ..................................LEMOORE
*ADDED*


----------



## SINFUL1

*ADDED*


----------



## SINFUL1

11/16 TURKEYS & TIRES TURKEY AND CANNED FOOD DRIVE................................................................TRACY
(@Johnnys Diner 108 E.11st. 5pm to 10pm)
*ADDED*


----------



## 66ragtop




----------



## TrueOGcadi




----------



## SINFUL1

TrueOGcadi said:


>


*ADDED*


----------



## cherry 64

SINFUL1 said:


> 11/16 TURKEYS & TIRES TURKEY AND CANNED FOOD DRIVE................................................................TRACY
> (@Johnnys Diner 108 E.11st. 5pm to 10pm)
> *ADDED*


TTT TRAFFIC will be there to support


----------



## 66ragtop

ADD


----------



## SINFUL1

66ragtop said:


> ADD


 *Its already been added for a while now. i just updated the address info when you posted the last flier:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66ragtop

SINFUL1 said:


> *Its already been added for a while now. i just updated the address info when you pusted the last flier:thumbsup:*


Thank you. Good looking out.


----------



## westcoast5

so is there a toy drive in hollister this weekend?


----------



## SINFUL1

westcoast5 said:


> so is there a toy drive in hollister this weekend?


*I haven't heard or been told otherwise. so i guess its still on. If you hear differently please let me know so i can update the list.*
thank you!


----------



## alwayzonurmind

TrueOGcadi said:


>


Ttt


----------



## cherry 64

SINFUL1 said:


> 11/16 TURKEYS & TIRES TURKEY AND CANNED FOOD DRIVE................................................................TRACY
> (@Johnnys Diner 108 E.11st. 5pm to 10pm)
> *ADDED*


Ttt


----------



## TrueOGcadi

SINFUL1 said:


> *ADDED*


Thanks for the add homies!!! Like us on Facebook at Sangrelatinacarclub


----------



## SINFUL1

TTT


----------



## 925rider

TTT


----------



## boy64impala

Can u add our event to Nor Cal Calender Chevitos 4th Annual Toy Drive Dec 8 Evergreen Valley Church 3520 San Felipe Rd San Jose


----------



## 66ragtop

We would like to invite everyone to cruise with us after our Toy Drive down to the wharf. Hope you can make it.


----------



## SINFUL1

*







TOPIC LINK:*http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-l...y68-joe-chavez-prez-goodfellas-cc-norcal.html

*Funeral service for Joe will be Friday November , 30th at Park View Funeral Home 
3661 E. French Camp Road Manteca, CA 95336**

viewing starts at 1pm services at 2pm

The Chavez family requests to have all club affiliated persons wear their club shirts and/or jackets

bring your rides too, lets give him one last cruise







*​


----------



## crucialjp

Are there any events coming up this weekend? I'm going out to Cali for my first time and hope to see some lowriders


----------



## SINFUL1

crucialjp said:


> Are there any events coming up this weekend? I'm going out to Cali for my first time and hope to see some lowriders


where in Cali?


----------



## alwayzonurmind

ttt


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

*CALEXPO TOYRUN DEC7TH 6PM WE WILL BE ON THE NEWS*

HEY GUYS HOPE YOU CAN MAKE THIS ONE, LAST YEAR WAS BIG, 

WE WILL HOOK UP @ KOHLS ON ARDEN THE OLD MERVINS

@6PM SHARP AND ROLL OUT AT 6:15 OVER TO CAL EXPO AND KICK IT FOR A BIT

AFTER POSS CRUZ OLD SAC, PLEASE PASS THIS ON THANKS RELENTLESS JAY








calxpo toy dec7th 6pm.jpg (322.2 KB)


----------



## crucialjp

SINFUL1 said:


> where in Cali?



I'm going to be in Fremont, I fly out in the morning ,but I see San Jose is not too far. I'm going to try and catch the Viejitos and USO toy drive. If you know of anything else let me know.


----------



## 66ragtop

66ragtop said:


> ADD


Congratulations to all Frisco's Finest members and family. Another great cause, our 15 year annual toy drive, turned out to be supported by

Golden State Rods
Golden Gate Street Machines
Bay Polar
Style Kings
New Temptations
Pachucos
Bay Bombs
Fo'Fifteen
City's Oldest
San Pancho
Dj J-Pro
Dj Chino--Midnite Cru
Custom Fantasies
Excandalow
Padrinos
Luxurious
Cadis 2 envy
Lethal Lows
Lafalots
Impalas-North Bay
Low Rider Style
LaymLow
Low creation
and many solo riders

Many thanks to all of you and those anonymous donors. We could not have collected over 20 drums full of toys for those in need without all of your support.

It really goes to show what can be done when we pull together in a positive manner and pay it forward. May all of you have a wonderful Christmas.

Peace


----------



## SINFUL1




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

SINFUL1 said:


>


COME JOIN US.....GOOD MORNING SACRAMENTO WILL BE THERE AGAIN....GET YUR CLUB ON TV.....:biggrin:


----------



## knightbandit88

4 more videos filmed/edited by "JLLP"


----------



## SINFUL1

TTT


----------



## MinieMe209

SINFUL1 said:


> 11/16 TURKEYS & TIRES TURKEY AND CANNED FOOD DRIVE................................................................TRACY
> (@Johnnys Diner 108 E.11st. 5pm to 10pm)
> *ADDED*


Damn homie wish I woulda caught this one earlier on!

I need to chack in to the event side more often :yessad:


----------



## KNOWLEDGE 707

sunday dec 9TH IN DIXON-SOLANOS FINEST 3RD ANNUAL TOY RUN,DETAILS ON SHOWS N EVENTS.HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1

KNOWLEDGE 707 said:


> sunday dec 9TH IN DIXON-SOLANOS FINEST 3RD ANNUAL TOY RUN,DETAILS ON SHOWS N EVENTS.HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1

*Christmas toy drive to help those familys in need this holiday season. We would love to put a smile on alot of familys faces and make this Christmas a lil brighter for the familys that dont have alot. please join Johnnys Diner, Viejitos CC, Traffic CC, Sinful Pleasures CC, and other local car clubs make this a brighter Christmas for these familys. Please bring a unwraped gift for a girl or boy or both to Johnnys Diner on 11th st in Tracy ca from 6pm-11pm. We will do this rain or shine. If the weather permits please bring out your rides. thanks and Happy Holidays*


----------



## MinieMe209

SINFUL1 said:


> *Christmas toy drive to help those familys in need this holiday season. We would love to put a smile on alot of familys faces and make this Christmas a lil brighter for the familys that dont have alot. please join Johnnys Diner, Viejitos CC, Traffic CC, Sinful Pleasures CC, and other local car clubs make this a brighter Christmas for these familys. Please bring a unwraped gift for a girl or boy or both to Johnnys Diner on 11th st in Tracy ca from 6pm-11pm. We will do this rain or shine. If the weather permits please bring out your rides. thanks and Happy Holidays*


What day?


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

SINFUL1 said:


> *Christmas toy drive to help those familys in need this holiday season. We would love to put a smile on alot of familys faces and make this Christmas a lil brighter for the familys that dont have alot. please join Johnnys Diner, Viejitos CC, Traffic CC, Sinful Pleasures CC, and other local car clubs make this a brighter Christmas for these familys. Please bring a unwraped gift for a girl or boy or both to Johnnys Diner on 11th st in Tracy ca from 6pm-11pm. We will do this rain or shine. If the weather permits please bring out your rides. thanks and Happy Holidays*


GIVE US A DATE.....:biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> GIVE US A DATE.....:biggrin:


*ITS THIS FRIDAY the7th , ITS ON THE LIST*


----------



## SINFUL1

TTT


----------



## knightbandit88

More videos by "JLLP"


----------



## SINFUL1

*Once again we finished another season of shows and events. I wanna personally thank everyone that made this possible. We had a great year with some fantastic events. put faces with names and made some new friends.

This season we lost some good people in the lowrider community. We honor their lives and legacy's by continuing to strive at doing what it takes to make the lowrider culture great for our families and future generations.
Because that's what they would want!*

i'm ready with a new 2013 list, just click on the link below

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/340684-nor-cal-events-list-2013-a.html


----------



## knightbandit88

_*SINFUL1 Want to thank you for your best effort N your own time of making this year Nor Cal Events 2012 Thread happen :thumbsup:, its keeps everyone updated,helps out everyone to check out carshows,bbqs,events,toy drives etc....I also try my best to film these events but so far i did my city San Jo and some in the 831 area..Next year am going to try my best to film some events up North 510-707-916-209....*_:thumbsup:

*Thanks, Jimmy's Low Low Production *


----------



## djmikethecholodj

The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Call me at 323.557.2854 to reserve your date. Thanks in advance, Mike.


----------



## djmikethecholodj

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Call me at 323.557.2854 to reserve your date. Thanks in advance, Mike.



TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Call me at 323.557.2854 to reserve your date. Thanks in advance, Mike.


Book your Dj early...


----------



## djmikethecholodj

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Call me at 323.557.2854 to reserve your date. Thanks in advance, Mike.



Book early...


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj

djmikethecholodj said:


> Book early...



Now booking for 2013. 323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## doc619

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj

djmikethecholodj said:


> Now booking for 2013. 323.557.2854 Mike




TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Book a good Dj for your 2013 Car Show early. 323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

knightbandit88 said:


> 4 more videos filmed/edited by "JLLP"


nice videos:thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88

Here are the last few videos of 2012 that "JLLP" put together


----------



## djmikethecholodj

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Call me at 323.557.2854 to reserve your date. Thanks in advance, Mike.



Book early...


----------



## djmikethecholodj

djmikethecholodj said:


> Book a good Dj for your 2013 Car Show early. 323.557.2854 Mike



Gracias for all the support Nor Cal. :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider

djmikethecholodj said:


> Gracias for all the support Nor Cal. :thumbsup:



Please post all nor cal shows your doing so i know what events not to go to...thanks


----------



## CCC925

925rider said:


> Please post all nor cal shows your doing so i know what events not to go to...thanks


LOL


----------



## djmikethecholodj

djmikethecholodj said:


> Now booking for 2013. 323.557.2854 Mike



Book early


----------



## djmikethecholodj

925rider said:


> Please post all nor cal shows your doing so i know what events not to go to...thanks



Since you said please...:roflmao:


----------



## 925rider

djmikethecholodj said:


> Since you said please...:roflmao:



Thank you:thumbsup:. I would hate to accidently end up at one of your events


----------



## djmikethecholodj

925rider said:


> Thank you:thumbsup:. I would hate to accidently end up at one of your events


Accident is another word for destiny...you know that right?


----------



## toralez51




----------



## toralez51




----------



## 925rider

djmikethecholodj said:


> Accident is another word for destiny...you know that right?



:nono::facepalm:


----------



## Ralph B presents

[/


----------



## 64Rag




----------



## [email protected]

2013 INC Showcase - August 3rd - Downtown Sacramento


----------



## toralez51

ttt:nicoderm:


----------

